# My Urban World



## GeneratorNL

*Budapest, Hungary*

*15. Hungarian parliament building*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5320663432/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Budapest, Hungary*

*16. Oktogon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5320091719/


----------



## Spookvlieger

Great capture of the parlaiment!


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks. 

*Düsseldorf, Germany*

*17. The tv tower with the river Rhine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5320713870/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*18. Port of Rotterdam*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5320153533/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*19. Port of Rotterdam*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5320765814/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*20. Port of Rotterdam*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5320773252/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*21. Berliner Dom and the remainders of the Palast der Republik*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3458112499/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*22. Schlossbrücke*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3458922388/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*23. Hotel Adlon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3455715911/


----------



## Spookvlieger

That picture of the Berliner dom is good! But it would be so much better if that.... eu....what is that actually tha ruin in front of it? also part of the palast der publiek?


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^Yes, that ruin is what was left in 2008 of the Palast der Republik, a government building of former East-Germany. That rubble is gone now and the Stadtschloss will be rebuild on that site.

*Berlin, Germany*

*24. Kapelle-Ufer*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3455389406/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Szczecin, Poland*

*25. Central station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5321238680/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Szczecin, Poland*

*26. The Oder river*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5321295720/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Szczecin, Poland*

*27. Birds*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5321280884/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brussels, Belgium*

*28. St. Michael and St. Gudula Cathedral*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5321360260/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brussels, Belgium*

*29. A street somewhere in Brussels*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5320793497/


----------



## Benonie

Great pictures and nice idea. I love compilation threads.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ So do I, so here is some more! 

*Milton Keynes, England*

*30. Lock*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5322696405/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bedford, England*

*31. Harpur Centre*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5323308232/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bedford, England*

*32. Bedford Corn Exchange*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5323304620/


----------



## DzD1358

Very nice thread,please keep going!


----------



## Nightsky

Very good thread. A lot of pro looking photos, like the one with the birds. I think you have to post from Rotterdam that are not from the harbour to make the city justice.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ I will, don't worry. :cheers:

*Berlin, Germany*

*33. Bernburger Strasse, Kreuzberg*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3658976375/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*34. Berlin, as seen from the Generator Hostel*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452996871/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*35. Reichstag*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453552334/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*36. The river Spree and Siegessäule*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453547642/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Oberhausen, Germany*

*37. Gasometer, a 117 meters high former gas holder*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5324839102/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Oberhausen, Germany*

*38. View from the Gasometer*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5324252655/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Oberhausen, Germany*

*39. CentrO shopping center*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5324851132/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Franeker, the Netherlands*

*40. Canal, church and houses*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5324384859/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*41. Wilhelminapier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5325030210/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*42. Wedding*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5325062928/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*43. Industrial monument*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5324469471/


----------



## lneliorod

Great photos, great thread.


----------



## ajaaronjoe

More pics of London, Paris and Madrid please :cheers:


----------



## Pavlemadrid

GeneratorNL the photos are yours?
If you post photos that aren't taken by you I have a lot of Madrid (caught in the Internet) that you can post.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Yes, the pictures are all taken by me and I would like to keep it that way.  Unfortunately I haven't been to Madrid yet, so you won't be seeing pics of that city in this thread any time soon. I'm only posting pictures of places I have been myself.

Thanks for the nice comments by the way everybody. :cheers:


----------



## kroten

Wow, impressive thread!

What was your impression of Szczecin?


----------



## Pavlemadrid

GeneratorNL said:


> ^^ Yes, the pictures are all taken by me and I would like to keep it that way.  Unfortunately I haven't been to Madrid yet, so you won't be seeing pics of that city in this thread any time soon. I'm only posting pictures of places I have been myself.
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments by the way everybody. :cheers:


Ok,ok... then come to Madrid! 
Thank you for all your photos!

Greetings


----------



## mad_PL

Great photos of Szczecin:cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thank you. 

*Luxembourg City, Luxembourg*

*59. Luxembourg by night*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338135103/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Luxembourg City, Luxembourg*

*60. Luxembourg by night*


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Luxembourg City, Luxembourg*

*61. Luxembourg by night*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338143547/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*62. The seat of Germany's chancellor*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452728281/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*63. Reichstag*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452738795/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*64. Timber-framed house in Spandau*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452893113/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*65. Tegeler See*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453042667/


----------



## MarcinK

Very interesting thread.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Locarno, Switzerland*

*66. Locarno's main square*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5767184815/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Locarno, Switzerland*

*67. Garni du Lac*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5767756654/


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Domodossola, Italy*

*68. Central square*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5767799658/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Domodossola, Italy*

*69. Window shutter*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5767264037/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Domodossola, Italy*

*70. Balcony*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5767250023/in/photostream


----------



## Wapper

Lovely pictures of Luxembourg in the snow!:banana:

I like this whole thread. Please keep posting.


----------



## serfin

Awesome pictures, wonder job and unbeliveble shoots! i haven't dude about you're a photography artist. The next time you've to go to Madrid, i would like see my city under your look.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Potsdam, Germany*

*71. Neues Palais ("New Palace")*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3525151752/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Potsdam, Germany*

*72. Historic Mill of Sanssouci*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3525159838/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Liège, Belgium*

*73. Liège-Guillemins train station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5768780356/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Liège, Belgium*

*74. Liège-Guillemins train station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5768729656/in/photostream


----------



## Wapper

Yes, Doel is a sad place. But it is great for walking around and taking pictures. There is a very special atmosphere.


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^Urban decay. I've been there last year. I walked into several abandoned houses. It made me sad.
I thought only old homes where abandoned in the village center. But there are houses of only like 10 years old, never finished or left to rot.


Very nice pics of Urban Europe


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks. 
Time for some urban people.

*Berlin, Germany*

*92. Schönhauser Allee, Prenzlauer Berg*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777545552/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*93. Schönhauser Allee, Prenzlauer Berg*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777564580/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*94. Ostkreuz suburban railway station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777562478/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*95. Ostkreuz suburban railway station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777031273/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Liège, Belgium*

*96. My friend Annika near Liège-Guillemins railway station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777659274/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*97. Somewhere near Brick Lane Market*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777146405/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*98. Lewis Floyd Henry at Brick Lane Market*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777149649/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*99. Lewis Floyd Henry at Brick Lane Market*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777139559/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*100. Waterloo Station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777666040/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*101. Notting Hill*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777338809/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Venlo, the Netherlands*

*102. Somewhere in the city center*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777350285/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Amsterdam, the Netherlands*

*103. Man in Amsterdam*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777360243/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Amsterdam, the Netherlands*

*104. Oudezijds Voorburgwal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777912876/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Amsterdam, the Netherlands*

*105. Girl and construction worker*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777381285/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Antwerp, Belgium*

*106. Near the Central Station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777933904/in/photostream


----------



## Crash_N

GeneratorNL said:


> *London, England*
> 
> *79. In front of the National Gallery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5770584309/in/photostream


This whole pic is just one big :rofl:
London never ceases to surprise me!
Great photos Generator, keep 'em coming kay:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Okidoki, I will. 

*Vaduz, Liechtenstein*

*107. Städtle (Vaduz' main street)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5783126242/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brig, Switzerland*

*108. Market in the city center*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5783137154/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hamburg, Germany*

*175. Thalia, a famous theatre in Hamburg*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5894386720/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hamburg, Germany*

*176. Hamburg-Hauptbahnhof, the main railway station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5894263776/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hamburg, Germany*

*177. A street somewhere in Hamburg (I don't remember where)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5897905464/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hamburg, Germany*

*178. The Generator Hostel Hamburg before it even was the Generator Hostel Hamburg, back in November 2008*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5894255242/in/photostream


----------



## Linguine

GeneratorNL said:


> *Hamburg, Germany*
> 
> *177. A street somewhere in Hamburg (I don't remember where)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5897905464/in/photostream



I like this photo....thanks.


----------



## christos-greece

As usuall great, very nice shots


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Saarburg, Germany*

*179. Church and snow*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5937422445/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Saarburg, Germany*

*180. Cliffs*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5937483105/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Saarburg, Germany*

*181. More snow*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5937437369/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Saarburg, Germany*

*182. Serenity*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5938033832/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Saarburg, Germany*

*183. Waterfall*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5937986218/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*184. Wilhelminapier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5990197771/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*185. The Witte Huis or White House is a skyscraper from 1898*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5990160679/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*186. The Euromast is a tower in Rotterdam constructed between 1958 and 1960*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5990747822/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*187. Scheepvaartkwartier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5990738744/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*188. Scheepvaartkwartier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5990184069/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*189. Blijdorp is a station of the Rotterdam metro*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]N07/5990727020/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*190. Blijdorp station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5990172829/in/photostream


----------



## Linguine

Great updates.....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ You're welcome!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*191. Witte Huis & Willemsbrug*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5989540273/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*192. Citroen 2CV near the Witte Huis ('White House')*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5989534963/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*193. A bike on the Willemsbrug*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5990090376/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*194. Wijnhavenkwartier, a commercial and residential area in central Rotterdam*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5989537957/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Aachen, Germany*

*195. Aachen Central Station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6017682498/in/photostream


----------



## Comfortably Numb

GeneratorNL said:


> ^^ So do I, so here is some more!
> 
> *Milton Keynes, England*
> 
> *30. Lock*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5322696405/


Great set and nice to see Milton Keynes among Europe's elite cities


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Milton Keynes is in the same league as London, Paris and Berlin. :lol: 

*Berlin, Germany*

*196. Intersection of the Hardenbergstraße and Joachimstaler Straße*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018217565/in/photostream


----------



## Comfortably Numb

GeneratorNL said:


> ^^ Milton Keynes is in the same league as London, Paris and Berlin. :lol:
> 
> *Berlin, Germany*
> 
> *196. Intersection of the Hardenbergstraße and Joachimstaler Straße*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018217565/in/photostream


Nice shots! Milton Keynes is the SHIT! It has loads of roundabouts, cows made of concrete and it's central shopping mall is one of the longest in Europe and a Grade II listed building 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Milton_Keynes_Shopping_Centre

Their football team will someday end up in the Premier League and eventually, the UEFA Champions' League too.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kraków, Poland*

*197. Main Market Square, a principal urban space located at the center of the city*

Sukiennice by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kraków, Poland*

*198. Main Market Square, which dates back to the 13th century*

Rynek Główny w Krakowie by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kraków, Poland*

*199. Town Hall Tower, the only remaining part of the old Town Hall, demolished in 1820*

Main Market Square in Kraków by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kraków, Poland*

*200. St. Mary's Basilica and Sukiennice (Cloth Hall, Drapers' Hall)*

Kościół Mariacki & Sukiennice by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kraków, Poland*

*201. Inside Sukiennice, the central feature of the main square*

Sukiennice w Krakowie by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kraków, Poland*

*202. Inside Sukiennice, one of the city's most recognizable icons*

At the Cloth Hall by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kraków, Poland*

*203. Main Market Square with St. Mary's Basilica*

Blue sky over Kraków by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kraków, Poland*

*204. Hospitable Kraków*

Hospitable Kraków by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kraków, Poland*

*205. Horse and carriage*

Horse and carriage by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kraków, Poland*

*206. Damn sexy horse*

Damn sexy horse by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Thanks for the nice selection of amazing photos....:cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kraków, Poland*

*207. Sukiennice and the main square*

A beautiful day in Kraków by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Warsaw, Poland*

*208. Castle Square (Polish: plac Zamkowy w Warszawie)*

Warsaw's Castle Square by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Warsaw, Poland*

*209. National Stadium (Polish: Stadion Narodowy)*

National Stadium, Warsaw by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Warsaw, Poland*

*210. Two guys, two girls, one photo*

Two guys, two girls, one photo by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Warsaw, Poland*

*211. Copper-Roof Palace (Polish: pałac Pod Blachą)*

Pałac Pod Blachą by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Warsaw, Poland*

*212. Castle Square*

Sunny day in Warsaw by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Warsaw, Poland*

*213. Outskirts in the east*

Warsaw's outskirts by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Warsaw, Poland*

*214. Roofs of old town Warsaw*

Roofs of Warsaw by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Warsaw, Poland*

*215. Barefoot signing*

I'll Make You An Offer You Can't Refuse by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Warsaw, Poland*

*216. Mariensztat, a neighbourhood near the Old Town*

Mariensztat by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Minsk, Belarus*

*217. Lost in Minsk*

Lost in Minsk by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Minsk, Belarus*

*218. Impressive residential building*

Residential buildings in Minsk by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Minsk, Belarus*

*219. Somewhere in that big city*

Мінск by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Studzionka, Belarus*

*220. A small village*

Studzionka by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Studzionka, Belarus*

*221. It wasn't easy to find this place*

A hard to find village by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Studzionka, Belarus*

*222. Napoleon Bonaparte's army suffered heavy losses (about 36,000) here*

Beautiful Belarus by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Studzionka, Belarus*

*223. This happened in 1812 during his retreat from Russia*

Belarusian countryside cottage by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Studzionka, Belarus*

*224. Why? He tried to cross the Berezina river in winter*

Belarusian countryside by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Studzionka, Belarus*

*225. The exact place where he crossed the Berezina*

Бярэ́зіна by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Minsk, Belarus*

*226. View from Hotel Victoria*

View from Hotel Victoria by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Minsk, Belarus*

*227. Another hotel room view*

View from my hotel room by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Malmö, Sweden*

*296. Turning Torso*

Turning Torso I by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Malmö, Sweden*

*297. Turning Torso*

Turning Torso II by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Malmö, Sweden*

*298. Turning Torso*

Turning Torso III by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Renesse, the Netherlands*

*299. Sunset at sea*

Sunset at sea by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*300. View on Westminster and the London Eye*

Panorama of London - View on Westminster and the London Eye by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*301. Hampton Court Palace*

Panorama of London - Hampton Court Palace (black/white) by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Very nice updates, especially # 365.....thank you.:cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Linguine said:


> Very nice updates, especially # 365


You know that allready? :lol:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ He has the gift of foresight. :lol:

No I guess he means post 365, not picture 365.


----------



## Benonie

Oh, I see... thanks. On the Dutch forum we use # for picture.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kiev, Ukraine*

*302. St. Michael's Golden-Domed Monastery*

Михайлівський золотоверхий монастир by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kiev, Ukraine*

*303. St. Michael's Golden-Domed Monastery*

St. Michael's Golden-Domed Monastery by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kiev, Ukraine*

*304. Other buildings on the monastery grounds*

A functioning monastery in Kiev by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

LOve this thread! Good job


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thank you! :cheers:

*Malmö, Sweden*

*305. Turning Torso*

Turning Torso IV by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Malmö, Sweden*

*306. Turning Torso*

Turning Torso VI by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Celles, Belgium*

*307. Château Miranda - also known as Château de Noisy, a castle that has been unused since 1991*

Château de Noisy by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Celles, Belgium*

*308. Château Miranda*

Room with a view by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Celles, Belgium*

*309. Château Miranda*

Jupiler and a road map by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Celles, Belgium*

*310. Château Miranda*

Castle grounds of Château Miranda by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## RKC

GeneratorNL said:


> *Budapest, Hungary*
> 
> *318. Driving around in Budapest*
> 
> Driving around in Budapest by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


Museum of Applied Arts 
(roof colours are beautiful, mainly green-yellow)


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks for the info.


----------



## Linguine

nice pics....:cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Einruhr, Germany*

*322. Downtown Einruhr*

Einruhr, Germany by Vince Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I updated this thread. I am currently on a one year backpack tour through Europe. I don't have the possibility to update this thread during the trip, but I have hundreds of new pictures. I hope I find time to upload them here when I finish my trip in October 2013.


----------



## Benonie

Okay, we're looking forward to this updates at the end of the year.


----------



## cinxxx

What is your itinerary?


----------



## jlaw

GeneratorNL said:


> *Rotterdam, the Netherlands*
> 
> *41. Wilhelminapier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5325030210/


i just find the round or is it circle building amazing. i guess not many are made this way? why are almost all buildings the world over square? is it easier to build? then how come no round buildings are famous if it is difficult to make? are they not stylish? i find that they are.and unique.


----------



## GeneratorNL

cinxxx said:


> What is your itinerary?


We already visited most of the south of Europe in the last months, so our itinerary for the following months is roughly this:

April: crossing Europe from Turkey to London, passing through Bulgaria, Romania, former Yougoslavia, North-Italy and France
May and June: UK and Ireland
July: Central Europe (Switzerland, Austria, Hungaria, Czech Republic, Germany)
August and September: Scandinavia
October: Baltic States and Poland


----------



## GeneratorNL

jlaw said:


> i just find the round or is it circle building amazing. i guess not many are made this way? why are almost all buildings the world over square? is it easier to build? then how come no round buildings are famous if it is difficult to make? are they not stylish? i find that they are.and unique.


You are right as far as I know: round buildings are more expensive to build than square ones, plus they are less efficient, because you have round walls and loose potential space. But there are some famous round buildings in the world, like 30 St Mary Axe in London.


----------



## cinxxx

GeneratorNL said:


> We already visited most of the south of Europe in the last months, so our itinerary for the following months is roughly this:
> 
> April: crossing Europe from Turkey to London, passing through Bulgaria, Romania, former Yougoslavia, North-Italy and France
> May and June: UK and Ireland
> July: Central Europe (Switzerland, Austria, Hungaria, Czech Republic, Germany)
> August and September: Scandinavia
> October: Baltic States and Poland


Great, so Romania too. Hopefully you will also stop in my hometown, Timisoara


----------



## GeneratorNL

cinxxx said:


> Great, so Romania too. Hopefully you will also stop in my hometown, Timisoara


Yes, I will also visit Timisoara. We will arrive there tomorrow morning. I saw on the internet that it is a very nice city.


----------



## cinxxx

^^Cool. Can't wait for new pictures on this thread :cheers2:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paris, France*

*323. Grande Arche de la Défense*

Paris - Grande Arche de la Défense by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paris, France*

*324. La Défense*

Paris - La Défense by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sitges, Spain*

*325. City centre*

Sitges - City center by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sitges, Spain*

*326. Beach life*

Sitges - Beach life by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tarragona, Spain*

*327. Preparing a protest*

Tarragona - City center by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tarragona, Spain*

*327. A protest*

Tarragona - Protest by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tarragona, Spain*

*328. City centre*

Tarragona - City center by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tallinn, Estonia*

*357. Raekoja plats, the central square*

Tallinn - Raekoja plats by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tallinn, Estonia*

*358. A street in the historic city center*

Tallinn - Historic city center by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tallinn, Estonia*

*359. Beautiful architecture*

Tallinn - Beautiful architecture by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tallinn, Estonia*

*360. III Draakon, a medieval tavern (Shown in the picture are elk soup, sausages, a pastry and dark beer)*

Tallinn - III Draakon, a medieval tavern by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Oslo, Norway*

*361. The city as seen from the Opera House*

Skyline of Oslo by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Oslo, Norway*

*362. Modern quarters in a former harbour area*

Oslo - Modern quarters by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Oslo, Norway*

*363. Stranden, a waterside boulevard near the city center*

Oslo - Stranden by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Oslo, Norway*

*364. The square in front of the Central Station*

Oslo - Square at the Central Station by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Coventry, England*

*365. NatWest Bank*

Coventry - NatWest Bank by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Coventry, England*

*366. Tower in the city center*

Coventry - Concrete tower by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## Perseus26

^Brilliant thread.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Coventry, England*

*367. Broadgate, a central square*

Coventry - Broadgate by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Coventry, England*

*368. Coventry Cathedral*

Coventry - St Michael's Cathedral by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## Rostkreuz

Is traveling yor job? I really like your pictures. Best thread in urban showcase.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Traveling is not my job, but hopefully in the near the future it will be. 
I recently did a one year hitchhiking trip through Europe with my girlfriend, an experience about which I'm writing a book at the moment. Let's see if a publisher is interested.

And thank you very much for the compliment. :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Porvoo, Finland*

*369. Porvoo is a city of 50.000 people situated on the southern coast of Finland*

Porvoo - Town hall by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Porvoo, Finland*

*370. Porvoo is famed for its old town, a dense medieval street pattern with predominantly wooden houses*

Porvoo - Town center by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Porvoo, Finland*

*371. It's a colourful place, Porvoo*

Porvoo - Wooden houses by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Porvoo, Finland*

*372. Porvoo cathedral*

Porvoo - Porvoo Cathedral by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Utrecht, the Netherlands*

*373. Utrecht's ancient city center features many buildings from the Middle Ages*

Utrecht - Historic city center by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperia, Italy*

*391. Imperia is a coastal city in the region of Liguria*

Imperia - Italian city by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Imperia, Italy*

*392. Mussolini created Imperia in 1923 by combining the cities of Porto Maurizio and Oneglia and some villages*

Imperia - Waterfront by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brno, Czech Republic*

*393. The old city hall*

Brno - Old city hall by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brno, Czech Republic*

*394. Fruit and vegetable market*

Brno - Zelný trh by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brno, Czech Republic*

*395. Modern architecture near the train station*

Brno - Modernist architecture near central station by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brno, Czech Republic*

*396. Brno's main shopping street*

Brno - City center by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Quedlinburg, Germany*

*397. Quedlinburg is a town located north of the Harz mountains, in the west of Saxony-Anhalt*

Quedlinburg - View over the roofs by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Quedlinburg, Germany*

*398. Quedlinburg's castle*

Quedlinburg Abbey by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Quedlinburg, Germany*

*399. In 1994 Quedlinburg's medieval court and the old town was set on the UNESCO world heritage list*

Quedlinburg - Square in the old town by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Quedlinburg, Germany*

*400. Quedlinburg is one of the best-preserved medieval and renaissance towns in Europe*

Quedlinburg - Beautiful timber framing by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Lviv, Ukraine*

*401. Lviv is a city in western Ukraine*

Lviv - Ukrainian beauty by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Lviv, Ukraine*

*402. The historic city center is on the UNESCO World Heritage List*

Lviv - Львів by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Lviv, Ukraine*

*403. The historical heart of Lviv has survived Soviet and Nazi occupation during World War II largely unscathed*

Lviv - Historic city center by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Lviv, Ukraine*

*404. A temporary stage is being constructed for a festival in the heart of Lviv*

Lviv - Construction acrobat by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

*405. Edinburgh (Scottish Gaelic: Dùn Èideann) is the capital city of Scotland*

Edinburgh from above by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

*406. The city's Old Town and New Town are jointly listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site*

Edinburgh - Zoomed in by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

*407. One of the main streets in the city center*

Edinburgh - City centre by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

*408. It's a great city, just too bad it always rains there (I was lucky though) *

Edinburgh - Street with cars by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

*409. Edinburgh Castle is an historic fortress which dominates the skyline of Edinburgh*

Edinburgh Castle - Main entrance by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

*410. There has been a royal castle on the rock since at least the reign of David I in the 12th century, and the site continued to be a royal residence until the Union of the Crowns in 1603*

Edinburgh Castle by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

*411. Historic Scotland undertakes the dual tasks of operating the castle as a commercially viable tourist attraction, while simultaneously bearing responsibility for conservation of the site*

Edinburgh Castle - Prison by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

*412. Edinburgh Castle is Scotland's most-visited paid tourist attraction, with over 1.2 million visitors in 2011*

Edinburgh Castle by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Quedlinburg, Germany*

*413.The town of Quedlinburg is known since at least the early 9th century*

Quedlinburg - Timber framing in black and white by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Quedlinburg, Germany*

*414.Quedlinburg escaped major damage in World War II, a fact that makes me incredibly happy*

Quedlinburg - Markt by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Quedlinburg, Germany*

*415.During Quedlinburg's Communist era (1949–1990), restoration specialists from Poland were called in to carry out repairs on the old architecture*

Quedlinburg - Fachwerkhäuser by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Quedlinburg, Germany*

*416.In Quedlinburg half-timbered buildings from at least five different centuries are to be found*

Quedlinburg - Fountain by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sofia, Bulgaria*

*417. The St. Alexander Nevsky Cathedral is a Bulgarian Orthodox cathedral*

Sofia - Alexander Nevsky Cathedral by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sofia, Bulgaria*

*418. This is the Department of Justice building, with two anatomically incorrect lions in front of it*

Sofia - Department of Justice by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sofia, Bulgaria*

*419. The Ivan Vazov National Theatre is Bulgaria's national theatre, as well as the oldest theatre in the country*

Sofia - Ivan Vazov National Theatre by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sofia, Bulgaria*

*420. This is the Church of the Seven Saints*

Sofia - Sveti Sedmochislenitsi Church by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Valencia, Spain*

*421. El Cabanyal, Valencia's fishermen's quarter*

Valencia - El Cabanyal I by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Valencia, Spain*

*422. El Cabanyal is located at the east part of the city, very near from La Malvarrosa, Valencia's main beach*

Valencia - El Cabanyal II by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Valencia, Spain*

*423. In El Cabanyal art nouveau is dominant, but you'll find anything from baroque to eclecticism, and even a few examples of art deco*

Valencia - El Cabanyal III by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Valencia, Spain*

*424. El Cabanyal is a perfect quarter for taking a slow stroll, criss-crossing from one street to another*

Valencia - El Cabanyal IV by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Valencia, Spain*

*425. El Cabanyal may not exist in its present form for much longer, because if the city hall planners get their way, bulldozers will continue punching a large hole through the middle of it to extend a modern avenue from the city centre to the sea*

Valencia - El Cabanyal V by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Valencia, Spain*

*426. I hope they can preserve El Cabanyal - it's a unique area that is asking for some new people to fill the houses*

Valencia - El Cabanyal VI by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Valencia, Spain*

*427. El Cabanyal once more*

Valencia - El Cabanyal VII by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Valencia, Spain*

*428. My last photo of El Cabanyal: some nice facades*

Valencia - El Cabanyal VIII by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

*429. Three Crosses is a monument in Vilnius and is located on the Hill of Three Crosses*

Vilnius - Three Crosses by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

*430. View over Vilnius from the Hill of Three Crosses*

Vilnius - Panorama point by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

*431. View over Vilnius from the Hill of Three Crosses*

Vilnius - Young men being cool by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

*432. Two lovers enjoying the view from the Hill of Three Crosses*

Vilnius - Love with a view by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

*433. The tower in the back is the Vilnius TV tower*

Vilnius - Sunset silhouette by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Hague, the Netherlands*

*434. The Binnenhof is a complex of buildings that is the meeting place of the parliament of the Netherlands*

The Hague - Binnenhof by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Hague, the Netherlands*

*435. The Ridderzaal (Hall of Knights) is the main building of the 13th century Binnenhof*

The Hague - Ridderzaal by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Hague, the Netherlands*

*436. Close-up of the Ridderzaal*

The Hague - Ridderzaal close-up by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Hague, the Netherlands*

*437. A shopping street in the city center*

The Hague - Shopping street by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Hague, the Netherlands*

*438. Central business district*

The Hague - Central business district by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Hague, the Netherlands*

*439. The central station and the New Babylon highrise project*

The Hague - Central station and New Babylon by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Hague, the Netherlands*

*440. A close-up of the New Babylon buildings*

The Hague - New Babylon tower close-up by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Hague, the Netherlands*

*441. Three highrises designed by the German architect Hans Kollhoff*

The Hague - Hans Kollhoff disigned towers by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen

pictures/images olivier reynaud.flickr.
la defense. paris


----------



## vonbingen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgaudard/11242709376/sizes/o/in/photolist-i8tPNQ-i8nQCL-i8b25d-i8aiwc-i86ips-i7UQZy-i7UbZp-i7TMuY-i7UkrA-dcdVoy-i7HP8j-i7Drat-i7x5fq-i7keGL-i7keJQ-i7kNN2-i7ae3t-i79JoL-i78AiZ-i78BaD-i79qTH-i78LdE-i78MjN-i77PgJ-i73FV9-i736r9-i73tcy-i73Vmr-i72GEX-i6ZAfh-i6Yahf-i6TWWZ-i6RjZf-i6NMC9-i6Phsx-i6MwRB-i6M53E-i6LEsT-i6LV2n-i6JGxE-i6FD8u-i6FmKN-i6FhWB-i6FPjP-i6EaaC-i6Cx91-i6A19C-i6yN9j-i6yPia-i6wZiN-i6vdAn/



















images/pictures flickr par/by sgaudard. paris la defense


----------



## Rostkreuz

@ vonbingen, please start your own thread, I am only interested in GeneratorNL pictures.


----------



## Duper

He is trolling and spamming in every thread with the same pictures.


----------



## christos-greece

@vonbingen: This thread and forum is for self made photos, not photos found on various internet sites


----------



## MyGeorge

I'm quite impressed with the Hague....its skyline is really getting massive.


----------



## GeneratorNL

christos-greece said:


> @vonbingen: This thread and forum is for self made photos, not photos found on various internet sites


Thank you Christos. :cheers: You are a moderator. Would it be possible for you to remove the pictures that Vonbingen posted? That way I can keep this thread clean. 

There is also a lot of random video's and photo's posted in my other thread called *Berlin, Germany - I'll show you every corner of the German capital*, to be precise on pages 35 and 36. Can you remove the stuff posted by others in that thread too? I would be very thankful.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Barcelona, Spain*

*442. The La Sagrada Família, a large Roman Catholic church designed by architect Antoni Gaudí*

Barcelona - Basílica i Temple Expiatori de la Sagrada Família by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Barcelona, Spain*

*443. The Gothic Quarter (Catalan: Barri Gòtic) is the centre of the old city of Barcelona*

Barcelona - Gothic Quarter by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Barcelona, Spain*

*444. Looking over the roofs of the city (view from Park Güell)*

Barcelona - Looking over the roofs of the city by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Barcelona, Spain*

*445. Street near Park Güell*

Barcelona - Street near Park Güell by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Barcelona, Spain*

*446. This is Park Güell, a garden complex that was designed by Antoni Gaudí and built in the years 1900 to 1914*

Barcelona - Park Güell by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Barcelona, Spain*

*447. Park Güell was originally part of a commercially unsuccessful housing site (ultimately, only two houses were built, neither designed by Gaudí)*

Barcelona - Villa in Park Güell by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bergen, Norway*

*448. Bergen is a city on the west coast of Norway*

Bergen - Bryggen by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bergen, Norway*

*449. Bryggen (Norwegian for the Wharf) is a series of Hanseatic commercial buildings lining the eastern side of the fjord coming into Bergen*

Bergen - Bryggen by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bergen, Norway*

*450. Bryggen has since 1979 been on the UNESCO list for World Cultural Heritage sites*

Bergen - Bryggen by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## Dancer

Great photo set! This continent is amazing!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bergen, Norway*

*451. Vestre Torggaten, a street in the city center*

Bergen - Vestre Torggaten by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## Benonie

Bergen is one of our next destinations. Great thread!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates; Bergen is really great :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

Benonie said:


> Bergen is one of our next destinations.


Bring an umbrella. Bergen is Norway's rainiest city.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kinsale, Ireland*

*452. Kinsale (Irish: Cionn tSáile) is a fishing village in County Cork and has a population of 2,257*

Kinsale - Irish fishing village by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cork, Ireland*

*453. St Patrick's Street is the main shopping street of the city of Cork in the south of Ireland*

Cork - St. Patrick's Street by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cork, Ireland*

*454. The St. Peter and St. Paul's Church*

Cork - St. Peter and St. Paul's Church by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cork, Ireland*

*455. The English Market in Cork functions as a meeting place, a thoroughfare, and a bustling social hub of the city*

Cork - English market by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cork, Ireland*

*456. The English Market offers small traders and personalised service, has a growing emphasis on organic products and a reliance on small-scale producers*

Cork - English market by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cork, Ireland*

*457. The English Market is well supported locally and has become a tourist attraction - even Queen Elizabeth II paid it a visit during her 2011 state visit*

Cork - English market by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cork, Ireland*

*458. Saint Fin Barre's Cathedral (Irish: Ardeaglais Naomh Fionnbarra) is a cathedral of the Church of Ireland in Cork city*

Cork - Saint Fin Barre's Cathedral by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Wicklow, Ireland*

*459. Wicklow (Irish: Cill Mhantáin) is a town located south of Dublin on the east coast of the island and has a population of 10,356*

Wicklow, Ireland by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vilnius**, Lithuania*

*460. View over Vilnius from the Hill of Three Crosses*

Vilnius - View from Hill of Three Crosses by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vilnius**, Lithuania*

*461. Romance on the Hill of Three Crosses*

Vilnius - Man and woman watching the view by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Vilnius**, Lithuania*

*462. Sunset on the Hill of the Three Crosses*

Vilnius - Lovers and a sunset by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:

...and Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Zierikzee, the Netherlands*

*463. Zierikzee is a small city in the Dutch province of Zeeland*

Zierikzee - Bird's eye view by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Zierikzee, the Netherlands*

*464. Zierikzee received city rights in 1248 and had 10,483 inhabitants in 2009*

Zierikzee - Poststraat by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Zierikzee, the Netherlands*

*465. These pictures were taken from the Sint-Lievensmonstertoren, a 62 metre tall, unfinished, free standing church tower*

Zierikzee - Historic Dutch town by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Zierikzee, the Netherlands*

*466. This is the old city hall, built in the 16th century*

Zierikzee - City hall by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## christos-greece

As usually very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tholen, the Netherlands*

*467. This holiday home is built along the Oesterdam, a dam that is part of the famous Delta Works*

Tholen - Vakantiepark Oesterdam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tholen, the Netherlands*

*468. Sunset as seen from aforementioned Oesterdam*

Tholen - Sunset at Oesterdam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nieuw-Haamstede, the Netherlands*

*469. The dunes near Nieuw-Haamstede, a village in the Dutch province of Zeeland*

Nieuw-Haamstede - Dunes and lighthouse by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*470. Zoofenster is a skyscraper in the district of Charlottenburg and has a height of 118 m. The upper parts of the building contains a Waldorf Astoria*

Berlin - Zoofenster by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*471. The Kurfürstendamm, known locally as the Ku'damm, is one of the most famous avenues in Berlin*

Berlin - Kurfürstendamm by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*472. The Breitscheidplatz is a major public square in the inner city of Berlin*

Berlin - Breitscheidplatz by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*473. The Tauentzienstraße is a major shopping street and borders the Kurfürstendamm and Breitscheidplatz*

Berlin - City West by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Zutendaal, Belgium*

*474. Experimental black and white photography near Zutendaal, a municipality in the Belgian province of Limburg*

Zutendaal - Kliebosstraat II by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Zutendaal, Belgium*

*475. One more in black and white*

Zutendaal - Kliebosstraat I by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

christos-greece said:


> As usually very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thank you for your always kind words. They keep me motivated to keep posting in this thread.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Heel, the Netherlands*

*476. This picture was taken on holiday park Heelderpeel, which is located in the Dutch province of Limburg*

Heel - Narvik HomeParc Heelderpeel by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Zwolle, the Netherlands*

*495. The Sassenpoort, one of Zwolle's former city gates*

Zwolle - Sassenpoort by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Amsterdam, the Netherlands*

*496. Amsterdam's central railway station*

Amsterdam Central Station by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Amsterdam, the Netherlands*

*497. View on lake IJ, right behind the train station*

Amsterdam - Toren Overhoeks by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*498. Gebouw Delftse Poort (English: Delft Gate Building) is a twin-tower skyscraper complex in the city centre of Rotterdam*

Rotterdam - Gebouw Delftse Poort by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brixen, Italy*

*499. Brixen (Italian: Bressanone) is a town in the autonomous province of South Tyrol in northern Italy*

Brixen / Bressanone by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brixen, Italy*

*500. Brixen is located about 40 km north of Bolzano, the capital of South Tyrol*

Brixen - City among mountains by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia

_By the way: hooray, this is my 500th photo in this thread! :banana:_


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brixen, Italy*

*501. Brixen's main square, with the baroque cathedral*

Brixen by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brixen, Italy*

*502. The Cathedral (10th century), was rebuilt in the 13th century and again in 1745-1754 along Baroque lines*

Cathedral of Brixen by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new updates as usually


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paestum, Italy*

*503. Paestum was a major ancient Greek city on the coast of the Tyrrhenian Sea in Magna Graecia*

Paestum I by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paestum, Italy*

*504. After its foundation by Greek colonists it was eventually conquered by the Lucanians and later the Romans*

Paestum II by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paestum, Italy*

*505. The ruins of Paestum are notable for their three ancient Greek temples which are in a very good state of preservation*

Paestum III by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paestum, Italy*

*506. The city of Paestum covers an area of approximately 120 hectares*

Paestum IV by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paestum, Italy*

*507. Of these 120 hectares, 95 hectares remain on private land and have not been excavated*

Paestum V by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Fátima, Portugal*

*508. Fátima has been permanently associated with the Marian apparitions that occurred in 1917 and which were later recognized by the Catholic Church*

Sanctuary of Nossa Senhora de Fátima by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Fátima, Portugal*

*509. Fátima became a sanctuary, which brought local development to the region*

Sanctuary of Nossa Senhora de Fátima by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Fátima, Portugal*

*510. This is the Church of the Santíssima Trindade, which was constructed between 2004 and 2007*

Fátima - Church of the Santíssima Trindade by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thank you, Christos! Your kind words are always nice to read.


----------



## GeneratorNL

If anyone has requests for specific countries or cities: please let me know! I have taken photos in almost every European country, so just tell me what you would like to see. :yes:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tallinn, Estonia*

*560. Tallinn is the capital and largest city of Estonia*

Tallinn old town by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tallinn, Estonia*

*561. Tallinn has a population of 430,772*

Tallinn - Modern skyline by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tallinn, Estonia*

*562. Tallinn is situated on the northern coast of the country, on the shore of the Gulf of Finland*

Tallinn at sea II by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tallinn, Estonia*

*562. A big seagull*

Seagull II by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


Wikipedia


----------



## charliewong90

cool photos and I particularly like your black and white shots.


----------



## Skrapebook

Downtown Stockholm










Taken by me


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Skrapebook, please, do not post your pics in other peoples threads that are in the 'Urban Showcase' subforum. I want this thread to contain only my pictures.
Threads that are open for anyone can be found in the 'General Photography' and 'Cityscapes and Skyline Photos' subforums.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Spijkenisse, the Netherlands*

*563. A windmill dating from 1860*

Spijkenisse - Molen Nooitgedacht by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia (Dutch)


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Spijkenisse, the Netherlands*

*564. Out on the water near Spijkenisse*

Spijkenisse - Vierambachtenboezem by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*565. Rotterdam, the country's second largest city, with on the foreground the Erasmus Bridge*

Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug I by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*566. Erasmus Bridge is a cable-stayed bridge across the Nieuwe Maas, linking the northern and southern regions of Rotterdam*

Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug II by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*567. The Erasmus Bridge was designed by Ben van Berkel and completed in 1996*

Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug III by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*568. The southern span of the bridge has an 89-metre-long (292 ft) bascule bridge for ships that cannot pass under the bridge.*

Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug IV by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*569. The Willemsbrug, a bridge next to the Erasmus Bridge*

Rotterdam - Willemsbrug by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*570. The Red Apple is a 40-storey, 124 m residential skyscraper on Wijnhaven Island*

Rotterdam - Red Apple by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*571. Skyline of the City of London*

London skyline by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*572. Tower Bridge, the famous 19th century icon*

London - Tower Bridge I by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*573. Tower Bridge again*

London - Tower Bridge II by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*574. View from Tower Bridge in the direction of Canary Wharf, the new business district*

London - Canary Wharf by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tankersley, England*

*575. Insane Cow Posse*

Tankersley - A whole bunch of cows by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Simonshaven, the Netherlands*

*576. Simonshaven is a town in the province of South Holland and is known for its characteristic white church (behind those horses)*

Simonshaven - White church IV by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Simonshaven, the Netherlands*

*577. The white church in all its glory*

Simonshaven - White church III by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Simonshaven, the Netherlands*

*578. The city in the background is Spijkenisse (see last page)*

Simonshaven countryside by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Simonshaven, the Netherlands*

*579. A father and son doing what the Dutch like to do most: riding bikes*

Father and son on bikes by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Ulm, Germany*

*580. Ulm is a city in the federal German state of Baden-Württemberg*

Ulm Minster I by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Ulm, Germany*

*581. Ulm is known for having the church with the tallest steeple in the world (161.53 m)*

Ulm Minster III by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Ulm, Germany*

*582. Construction of the Ulm Minster started in the 14th century, and remained unfinished until 1890*

Ulm Minster IV by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Ulm, Germany*

*583. Ulm suffered heavy damage in WWII, but there are still some historic streets left*

Ulm - Historic city center by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Ulm, Germany*

*584. I love timberframed houses - too bad only a small portion of Ulm's old streets survived the war*

Ulm - Half-timbered houses by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Ulm, Germany*

*585. 80% of the medieval centre of Ulm was destroyed in WWII, so let's celebrate the beauty of what is left*

Ulm - Timber framing by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## Benonie

Great updates. I like your style. kay:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks Benonie. And it's nice to hear that I have a 'style'. I wasn't even aware of that.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Ružomberok, Slovakia*

*586. Ružomberok is a town in northern Slovakia*

Ružomberok by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Zvolen, Slovakia*

*587. Zvolen is a town in central Slovakia*

Zvolen - Town square by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Fil’akova, Slovakia*

*588. A meatball sandwich made by my lovely girlfriend*

Fil’akova - Meatball sandwich by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Suchá Hora, Slovakia*

*589. My girlfriend is trying to get us out of Suchá Hora, Slovakia*

Suchá Hora by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Suchá Hora, Slovakia*

*590. A traditional wooden home near Suchá Hora*

Suchá Hora by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Castel San Pietro Terme, Italy*

*591. Castel San Pietro Terme is a small city in the province of Bologna*

Castel San Pietro Terme - Town square by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Castel San Pietro Terme, Italy*

*592. Castel San Pietro Terme has about 20,600 inhabitants (of whom none can be seen in this picture)*

Castel San Pietro Terme - Via Giacomo Matteotti by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

All right, let's go to the next page.

p.s. people, if you like the photos, or if you have requests to see more of a specific country/city, let me know. Some interaction is always nice.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*693. Sheriff Supermarket (Sheriff is the second-largest company in Transnistria)*

Tiraspol - Sheriff supermarket by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*694. Tiraspol offers a great contrast between old, small huts like this and the big flats from previous pics*

Tiraspol - Strada Karl Liebknecht by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*695. Strada Karl Liebknecht, a street named after the German socialist Karl Liebknecht*

Tiraspol - Strada Karl Liebknecht by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*696. Strada Karl Liebknecht*

Tiraspol- Strada Karl Liebknecht by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*697. Strada Karl Liebknecht, with the cupola of the Church of the Nativity peeking over the roofs*

Tiraspol - Strada Karl Liebknecht by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*698. The Nativity Church is a Russian Orthodox Church completed in 1999*

Tiraspol - The Christmas Cathedral by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*699. The Nativity Church and the Diocese of Tiraspol-Dubossary*

Tiraspol - Tiraspol-Dubossary Dioces by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*700. The Diocese of Tiraspol-Dubossary*

Tiraspol - Tiraspol-Dubossary Dioces by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*701. License plate on a car belonging to the diocese*

Tiraspol - License plate at Tiraspol-Dubossary Diocese by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*702. Trolleybus*

Tiraspol - Public transport by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*703. Trolleybus*

Tiraspol - Bus by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*704. Trolleybus*

Tiraspol - Public Transport by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*705. Classic Lada*

Tiraspol - Old car by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*706. Cinema*

Tiraspol - Cinema Tiraspol by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*707. Strada Rosa Luxemburg, a street named after the Marxist theorist Rosa Luxemburg*

Tiraspol - Strada Rosa Luxemburg by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*708. Mural on a flat*

Tiraspol - Sovjet mural by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*709. Strada 25 Octombrie*

Tiraspol - On the street by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*710. Representations of Abkhazia and South Ossetia, the only to countries that have officially recognized Transnistria's status as country (which doesn't say much though, as Abkhazia and South Ossetia haven't been recognized as countries themselves by the international community)*

Tiraspol - Ambassies of South Ossetia and Abchazia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia on Abkhazia / Wikipedia on South Ossetia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*711. Transnistrian money (has zero worth outside Transnistria)*

Transnistrian money by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*712. Cute kitten*

Tiraspol - Cat by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*713. Strada 25 Octombrie*

Tiraspol - Constrasting colours by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*714. Decorated wall*

Tiraspol - Decorated wall by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*715. City hall*

Tiraspol - Roses in bloom in front of city hall by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*716. City hall and Lenin*

Tiraspol - Lenin Monument in front of city hall by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*717. Drama and Comedy Theatre*

Tiraspol - Drama and Comedy Theatre by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*718. Ads in a bus stop*

Tiraspol - Bus stop posters by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*719. Transnistrian government building*

Tiraspol - Capital of Transnistria by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*720. Government building with yet another Lenin statue*

Tiraspol - Monumentul lui Lenin by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*721. Close-up*

Tiraspol - Lenin Monument by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*722. Close-up*

Tiraspol - Lenin by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*723. In 2015 Transnistria celebrates its 25th anniversary*

Tiraspol - 25th Anniversary of Transnistria by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Good, very nice new photos


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*724. Tank Monument and a Russian-Orthodox chapel*

Monuments in Tiraspol by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*725. This Soviet T-34 tank commemorates the Soviet victory in World War II*

Tiraspol - Tank Monument by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*726. Memorial of Glory, government building and Tank Monument*

Tiraspol - Tank Monument by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*727. Memorial of Glory, commemorating the War of Transnistria (1990-1992)*

Tiraspol - Memorial of Glory by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*728. Skate park right next to the Dniester River*

Tiraspol - Skate park by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*729. Skate park and a whole bunch of monuments*

Tiraspol - Capital of Transnistria by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*730. Dniester River*

Tiraspol - Dniester River by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*731. Palace of Children and Youth Creativity*

Tiraspol - Palace of Children and Youth Creativity by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*732. This sign says 'Love your city' - behind the sign are the Monument to Suvorov and the church*

Tiraspol by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*733. A colourful and musical gathering at the Monument to Suvorov*

Tiraspol - Monument to Suvorov by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*734. Alexander Suvorov was the Russian general who founded Tiraspol in 1792*

Tiraspol - Monument to Suvorov by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*735. Strada 25 Octombrie, Tiraspol's main street*

Tiraspol - Naberezhny Ln by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*736. Andy's Pizza is a Moldovan chain of pizza restaurants*

Tiraspol - Andy's Pizza by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*737. My four cheeses pizza tasted like a deep-frozen supermarket pizza, to which they added some fresh tomato and some basil - it wasn't good at all*

Tiraspol - Four cheeses pizza at Andy's Pizza by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*738. Zeleny Market, a complex of several market halls selling all kinds of foods*

Tiraspol - Zeleny Market by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*739. Zeleny Market*

Tiraspol- Piaţa Verde by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*740. Zeleny Market*

Tiraspol - Zeleny Market by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*741. Zeleny Market*

Tiraspol - Zeleny Market by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_

*742. Zeleny Market*

Tiraspol - Zeleny Market by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

And with these fishes I end my series on Tiraspol. I hope you like them. 

Up next: the Moldovan capital city of Chișinău.


----------



## Alex_ZR

GeneratorNL said:


> *Tiraspol, Moldova* _(Transnistria)_
> 
> *732. Nationist propaganda sign, with the Monument to Suvorov and the church behind it*
> 
> Tiraspol by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr
> 
> Wikipedia


Sign says "Love your city", I don't understand why is it propaganda...


----------



## GeneratorNL

Alex_ZR said:


> Sign says "Love your city", I don't understand why is it propaganda...


Oops, I apologize. Indeed it isn't propaganda. I can't read Russian, so I - falsely - assumed they were nationalist signs (several sources told me these signs are there for nationalist purposes - apparently not all of them are).

I will correct it.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Chișinău, Moldova*

*743. Chișinău is the capital and largest city of the Republic of Moldova*

Chișinău in black and white by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Chișinău, Moldova*

*744. Moldova is a landlocked country in Eastern Europe, bordered by Romania and Ukraine*

Chișinău - Felicia Farmacia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Chișinău, Moldova*

*745. Moldova is the poorest country in Europe*

Chișinău - Abandoned hotel by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Chișinău, Moldova*

*746. The municipality of Chișinău is home to 492,894 residents*

Chișinău - Piața Națiunile Unite by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Chișinău, Moldova*

*747. Trolleybuses make up an important part of the city's public transport*

Chișinău - Public transport by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Chișinău, Moldova*

*748. In contrary to Transnistria, in the rest of Moldova there are plenty of bars and restaurants (which I appreciate)*

Chișinău - Beer House by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*808. The Romanian National Bank, one of the prettier buildings in the old town*

Bucharest - Strada Lipscani by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*809. Romanian National Bank*

Bucharest - Romanian National Bank by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*810. Old town*

Bucharest - Central streets by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*811. Old town statues*

Bucharest - Statues in the city centre by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*812. Pasajul Macca-Vilacrosse*

Bucharest - Pasajul Macca by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*813. Pasajul Macca-Vilacrosse*

Bucharest - Pasajul Macca by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*814. Pasajul Macca-Vilacrosse (roof)*

Bucharest - Pasajul Macca (roof) by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*815. Funny sign in the Pasajul Macca-Vilacrosse*

Bucharest's solution for everything by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*816. Bauhaus-esque building in the old town*

Bucharest - Strada Doamnei by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*817. University of Bucharest*

Bucharest University by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*818. Only in Bucharest: these kind of great buildings remain mostly unused*

Bucharest - Strada Ion Ghica by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*819. Van Gogh and Rembrandt*

Bucharest - Van Gogh and Rembrandt by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*820. Needed: investors!*

Bucharest - Old town streets by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*821. The CEC Palace, built in 1900, is the headquarters of the national savings bank C.E.C*

Bucharest - Palatul CEC by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*822. Square in front of National Museum of Romanian History*

Bucharest - Square in front of National Museum of Romanian History by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*823. Sign on the Banca Comercială Română building*

Bucharest - Banca Comercială Română by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*824. Huge plates of food at Excalibur, a middle-ages themed restaurant. (There's a wooden sword in my chicken!)*

Bucharest - Eating at restaurant Excalibur by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*825. Colțea Hospital*

Bucharest - Colțea Hospital by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*826. The National Museum of Art of Romania*

Bucharest - The National Museum of Art of Romania by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*827. Romanian National Bank*

Bucharest - Romanian National Bank by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*828. Central University Library*

Bucharest - Carol I Central University Library by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*829. Kretzulescu Church, a church from 1720*

Bucharest - Kretzulescu Church by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bucharest, Romania*

*830. My final picture of Bucharest (a pretty one I'd say!) *

Bucharest by night by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

Hey folks! I just wanted to let you all know that I'm still alive. I'm currently travelling the world and when I get back home in a couple of months I can share my pics with you. In the meantime you can enjoy all the pics I posted in previous years in this thread.


----------



## cinxxx

Good news! :cheers2:
What pictures should we expect to see in a couple months?


----------



## GeneratorNL

*ASIA IS COMING!*

*As promised a few months ago, I'll be posting new pictures! I changed the title of this thread from My Urban Europe into My Urban World, because I will now also show pictures of my travels outside of Europe. So, dear friends, here comes Asia!*


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kuta, Indonesia

A former fishing village, Kuta was one of the first towns on Bali to see substantial tourist development, and as a beach resort remains one of Indonesia's major tourist destinations. It is known internationally for its long sandy beach, varied accommodation, many restaurants and bars, and many renowned surfers who visit from Australia.

831.*

Kuta, Bali, Indonesia IV by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*832.*

Kuta, Bali, Indonesia III by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*833.*

Kuta, Bali, Indonesia II by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*834.*

Kuta, Bali, Indonesia I by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*835.*

Kuta, Bali, Indonesia V by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kuta, Indonesia*

*(continued)*

*836.*

Kuta, Bali, Indonesia VI by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*837.*

Kuta, Bali, Indonesia VII by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*838.*

Kuta, Bali, Indonesia VIII by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kuta, Indonesia*

*Indonesian cuisine is one of the most vibrant and colourful cuisines in the world, full of intense flavour. In this meal that I had you can find, among other ingredients, fried fish, tempeh, tofu, and white rice. Delicious, and all for about a dollar from a street vendor. Good value!*

*839.*

Food in Indonesia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Banyuwangi, Indonesia*

*The city of Banyuwangi is the administrative capital of Banyuwangi Regency at the far eastern end of the island of Java, Indonesia. It had a population of 106,000 at the 2010 Census. When I was there in 2016 I witnessed the Tour de Banyuwangi, an Indonesian version of the Tour de France.*

*840.*

Banyuwangi, Indonesia I by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*841.*

Banyuwangi, Indonesia II by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*842.*

Banyuwangi, Indonesia III by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*843.*

Banyuwangi, Indonesia IV by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*844.*

Tour de Banyuwangi 2016 by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kawah Ijen, Indonesia*

*The Ijen volcano is located on the island of Java and has a one-kilometre-wide turquoise-coloured acidic crater lake. The lake is the site of a labour-intensive sulfur mining operation, in which sulfur-laden baskets are carried by hand from the crater floor. The work is paid well considering the cost of living in the area, but is very onerous.*

*845.*

Kawah Ijen, Indonesia III by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*846.*

Kawah Ijen, Indonesia II by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*847.*

Kawah Ijen, Indonesia V by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*848.*

Kawah Ijen, Indonesia VI by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*849.*

Kawah Ijen, Indonesia I by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cemoro Lawang, Indonesia*

*Cemoro Lawang is a small village on the island of Java. There is a view point to see Mount Batok and Mount Bromo. It is principally a base for early morning climbs of Mt Bromo, an active volcano which stands in the middle of a Sand Sea. First I'll show pics of Cemoro Lawang, after that of Mt Bromo and Mt Batok.*

*850.*

Cemoro Lawang by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*851.*

Indonesian farmer by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*852.*

Cemoro Lawang by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*853.*

Cemoro Lawang by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*854.*

Cemoro Lawang by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*855.*

Cemoro Lawang by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*856.*

Cemoro Lawang by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*857.*

Javanese countryside by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mt Bromo and Mt Batok, Indonesia*

*Mount Bromo (Indonesian: Gunung Bromo), is an active volcano. At 2,329 metres it is not the highest peak of the massif, but is the most well known. Mount Bromo sits in the middle of a plain called the "Sea of Sand". Right next to Mount Bromo you can find Mt Batok (2,470 m). Mt Bromo is one big open crater emitting lots of smoke, whereas Mt Batok has more of an iconic cone shape.*

*858.*

Misty Mount Bromo by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*859.*

Mount Bromo by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*860.*

Walking in the Segara Wedi by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*861.*

Mount Bromo by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*862.*

Dangerous Mount Bromo by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mt Bromo and Mt Batok, Indonesia*

*(continued)*

*863.*
Mount Bromo by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*864.*

Mount Batok and temple by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*865.*

Segara Wedi by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*866.*

Mount Batok by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mt Bromo and Mt Batok, Indonesia*

*(continued)*

*867.*

Horses at Mt Bromo by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*868.*

Horses at Mt Bromo by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*869.*

Horse at Mt Bromo by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*870.*

Horse at Mt Bromo by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*871.*

When the fog kisses the land by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yogyakarta, Indonesia*

*Yogyakarta is a city on the island of Java. Its population was 388,627 inhabitants at the 2010 census and its metro area was home to 4,010,436 inhabitants.*

*872.*

Yogyakarta, Indonesia II by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*873.*

Yogyakarta, Indonesia I by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*874.*

Yogyakarta, Indonesia IV by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*875.*

Yogyakarta, Indonesia III by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yogyakarta, Indonesia*

*Kraton of Yogyakarta (formally known as: Keraton Ngayogyakarta Hadiningrat) is a palace complex located in the city of Yogyakarta, Yogyakarta Special Region, Indonesia. The palace is the main seat Sultan of Yogyakarta and his family. It serves as a cultural center for the Javanese people and contains a museum that displays the sultanate's artifacts.*

*876.*

Kraton Ngayogyakarta Hadiningrat, Indonesia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*877.*

Kraton Ngayogyakarta Hadiningrat, Indonesia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*878.*

Kraton Ngayogyakarta Hadiningrat, Indonesia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*879.*

Kraton Ngayogyakarta Hadiningrat, Indonesia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*880.*

Kraton Ngayogyakarta Hadiningrat, Indonesia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yogyakarta, Indonesia*

*Kraton of Yogyakarta (continued)*

*881.*

Kraton Ngayogyakarta Hadiningrat, Indonesia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*882.*

Kraton Ngayogyakarta Hadiningrat, Indonesia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*883.*

Kraton Ngayogyakarta Hadiningrat, Indonesia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*884.*

Kraton Ngayogyakarta Hadiningrat, Indonesia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Yogyakarta, Indonesia*

*Suburbs of Yogyakarta.*

*885.*

Yogyakarta, Indonesia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*886.*

Yogyakarta, Indonesia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*West Java Province, Indonesia*

*Tea plantation (and a huge spider!) somewhere in the West Java Province.*

*887.*

Tea plantation by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*888.*

Tea plantation and a spider by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Osaka, Japan*

*Dōtonbori (道頓堀 in Japanese) is one of the principal tourist destinations in Osaka, a city with over 2,668,586 inhabitants. Historically a theater district, Dōtonbori is now a popular nightlife and entertainment area characterized by its eccentric atmosphere and large illuminated signboards.*

*889.*

Dōtonbori, Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*890.*

Dōtonbori, Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*891.*

Dōtonbori, Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*892.*

Dōtonbori, Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Osaka, Japan*

*Dōtonbori (continued)*

*893.*

Dōtonbori, Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*894.*

Dōtonbori, Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*895.*

Dōtonbori, Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*896.*

Dōtonbori, Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Osaka


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks Christos! 

*Osaka, Japan*

*Abeno Harukas is the tallest building in Japan. The building is 300 meters tall and has 62 floors. It was designed by César Pelli. The view from the free observation platform is quite amazing.*

*897.*

Abeno Harukas, Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*898.*

Abeno Harukas, Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*899.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*900.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*901.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Osaka, Japan*

*Historically a merchant city, Osaka has also been known as the "nation's kitchen" (天下の台所 tenka no daidokoro). Osaka being a Japanese city, this means lots of seafood!*

*902.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*903.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*904.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*905.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Osaka, Japan*

*(continued)*

*906.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*907.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*908.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*909.*

Abeno Harukas, Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*910.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Osaka, Japan*

*(continued)*

*911.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*912.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*913.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*914.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*915.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Osaka, Japan*

*(continued)*

*916.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*917.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*918.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*919.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*920.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Osaka, Japan*

*(continued)*

*921.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*922.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*923.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*924.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*925.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Osaka, Japan*

*(continued)*

*926.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*927.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*928.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*929.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*930.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Osaka, Japan*

*(continued)*

*931.*
Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*932.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*933.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*934.*

Osaka, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Matsumoto, Japan*

*Matsumoto Castle (松本城 Matsumoto-jō) is one of Japan's premier historic castles. The building is also known as the "Crow Castle" due to its black exterior. It was the seat of the Matsumoto domain. It is located in the city of Matsumoto, in Nagano Prefecture and is within easy reach of Tokyo by road or rail.*

*935.*

Matsumoto Castle, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*936.*

Matsumoto Castle, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*937.*

Matsumoto Castle, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*938.*

Matsumoto Castle, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*939.*

Matsumoto Castle, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*940.*

Matsumoto Castle, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*941.*

Matsumoto Castle, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kamikōchi, Japan*

*Kamikōchi (上高地 Upper Highlands) is a remote mountainous highland valley within the Hida Mountains range, in the western region of Nagano Prefecture. It has been preserved in its natural state within Chūbu-Sangaku National Park. It is sometimes referred to as the "Japanese Yosemite Valley". Personally, Kamikōchi was one of the most beautiful places I've been to in my life. It had something magical, as if I was walking around in a Murakami novel.*

*942.*

Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*943.*

Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*944.*

Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*945.*

Camping in Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*946.*

Monkey in Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kamikōchi, Japan*

*(continued)*

*947.*

Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*948.*

Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*949.*

Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*950.*

Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*951.*

Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kamikōchi, Japan*

*(continued)*

*952.*

Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*953.*

Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*954.*

Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*955.*

Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*956.*

Kamikōchi, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Takayama, Japan*

*Takayama (高山市 Takayama-shi) is a city located in the Gifu Prefecture. As of July 2011, the city has an estimated population of 92,369. It's a great place to visit if you want to see old Japanese architecture.*

*957.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*958.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*959.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*960.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*961.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Takayama, Japan*

*(continued)*

*962.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*963.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*964.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*965.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*966.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Takayama, Japan*

*(continued)*

*967.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*968.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*969.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*970.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*971.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Takayama, Japan*

*(continued)*

*972.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*973.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*974.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*975.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*976.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Takayama, Japan*

*(continued)*

*977.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*978.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*979.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*980.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*981.*

Takayama, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Beijing, China*

*Beijing, formerly romanized as Peking, is the capital of the People's Republic of China and, having 21,700,000 inhabitants, the world's third most populous city proper. These first pictures I'm going to show you are of the CCTV Headquarters building, a 234-metre (768 ft), 44-story skyscraper designed by Dutch architecture firm OMA.*

*1060.*

CCTV Headquarters, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1061.*

CCTV Headquarters, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1062.*

CCTV Headquarters, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1063.*

CCTV Headquarters, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Beijing, China*

*China Zun (Chinese: 中国尊) is a supertall skyscraper under construction in the Central Business District. The 108-storey, 528 m (1,732 ft) building will be the tallest in the city. I took these pics in September 2016.*

*1064.*

China Zun Tower, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1065.*

China Zun Tower, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Beijing, China*

*The China World Trade Center is located in Chaoyang District, the central business district of Beijing. The construction of the complex started in 1985 and is still ongoing.*

*1066.*

China World Trade Center, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Beijing, China*

*The following tower is part of China World Trade Centre Phase 3B, a project that was still under construction when I visited in September 2016.*

*1067.*

China World Trade Centre Phase 3B, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1068.*

China World Trade Centre Phase 3B, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Beijing, China*

*The Tiananmen is a monument that is widely used as a national symbol of China. First built during the Ming dynasty in 1420, Tiananmen was the entrance to the Imperial City, within which the Forbidden City was located.*

*1069.*

Forbidden City, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Beijing, China*

*The Great Wall of China is a series of fortifications made of stone, brick, rammed earth, wood, and other materials, generally built along an east-to-west line across the historical northern borders of China to protect the Chinese states and empires against the raids and invasions of the various nomadic groups of the Eurasian Steppe. Several walls were being built as early as the 7th century BCE.*

*1070.*

Great Wall of China, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1071.*

Great Wall of China, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1072.*

Great Wall of China, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1073.*

Great Wall of China, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1074.*

Great Wall of China, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Beijing, China*

*(continued)*

*1075.*

Great Wall of China, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1076.*

Great Wall of China, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1077.*

Great Wall of China, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Beijing, China*

*This building is called Gulou (Chinese: 鼓楼), or Drum Tower of Beijing. Originally built for musical reasons, it was later used to announce the time and is now a tourist attraction.*

*1078.*

Gulou by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Beijing, China*

*Zhonglou (Chinese: 钟楼), or Bell Tower of Beijing, stands closely behind the drum tower that I showed in the previous post. The Drum Tower was built in 1272.*

*1079.*

Zhonglou by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Beijing, China*

*The National Stadium (Chinese: 国家体育场), also known as the Bird's Nest (鸟巢), was a joint venture among architects Jacques Herzog and Pierre de Meuron of Herzog & de Meuron, project architect Stefan Marbach, artist Ai Weiwei, and CADG. The stadium was designed for use throughout the 2008 Summer Olympics and Paralympics and will be used again in the 2022 Winter Olympics and Paralympics.*

*1080.*

Beijing National Stadium, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1081.*

Beijing National Stadium, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1082.*

Beijing National Stadium, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1083.*

Beijing National Stadium, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1084.*

Beijing National Stadium, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Beijing, China*

*Tiananmen Square is a square in the centre of Beijing, named after the Tiananmen ("Gate of Heavenly Peace") located to its north. The square contains the Monument to the People's Heroes, the Great Hall of the People, the National Museum of China, and the Mausoleum of Mao Zedong. Personally, I thought it was a pretty oversized and soulless space.*

*1085.*

Tiananmen Square, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1086.*

Tiananmen Square, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1087.*

Tiananmen Square, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1088.*

Tiananmen Square, Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Beijing, China*

*(continued)*

*1089.*

Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1090.*

Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1091.*

Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1092.*

Beijing, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## Bahromovies

Departure from Beijing Capital Airport


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hong Kong, China*

*With around 7.2 million Hongkongers of various nationalities living in an area of 1,104 km2, Hong Kong is the world's fourth most densely populated country or territory. Hong Kong is one of the world's most significant financial centres. I really loved Hong Kong for its vibrant vibe and great cityscape.*

*1093.*

Cityscape of Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1094.*

The Peninsula Hotel, Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1095.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1096.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1097.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hong Kong, China*

*The International Finance Centre (IFC) is a 415 m tall skyscraper, the second tallest in Hong Kong. It was designed by César Pelli & Association Architects.*

*1098.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1099.*

International Finance Centre, Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1100.*

International Finance Centre, Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hong Kong, China*

*The Bank of China Tower is one of the most recognisable skyscrapers in Hong Kong. Designed by I.M Pei and Partners, the building is 315.0 m (1,033.5 ft) high with two masts reaching 367.4 m (1,205.4 ft) high.*

*1101.*

Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1102.*

Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1103.*

Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1104.*

Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hong Kong, China*

*(continued)*

*1105.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1106.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1107.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1108.*

Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1109.*

BOC Tower and friends, Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hong Kong, China*

*(continued)*

*1110.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1111.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1112.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1113.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1114.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1115.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hong Kong, China*

*(continued)*

*1116.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1117.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1118.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1119.*

Bank of China, Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1120.*

Bank of China, Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hong Kong, China*

*(continued)*

*1121.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1122.*

Great sushi in Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1123.*

Bank of China, Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1124.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1125.*

Hong Kong, China by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

Wikipedia


----------



## Ethaniel83

wonderful trips and great pictures. Keep it up.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks man, great to hear! 

*Hanoi, Vietnam*

*Hanoi is the capital of Vietnam and the country's second largest city by population. The population in 2015 was estimated at 7.7 million people. From 1010 until 1802, it was the most important political centre of Vietnam. It was eclipsed by Huế, the imperial capital of Vietnam during the Nguyễn Dynasty (1802–1945), but Hanoi served as the capital of French Indochina from 1902 to 1954. From 1954 to 1976, it was the capital of North Vietnam, and it became the capital of a reunified Vietnam in 1976. More on Wikipedia.*

*1437.*

Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1438.*

Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1439.*

Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1440.*

Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1441.*

Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hanoi, Vietnam*

*(continued)*

*1442.*

Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1443.*

Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1444.*

Ho Chi Minh Museum, Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1445.*

Ho Chi Minh Mausoleum, Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1446.*

Presidential Palace, Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hanoi, Vietnam*

*(continued)*

*1447.*

Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1448.*

Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1449.*

Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1450.*

Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1451.*

Hanoi, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Hanoi


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Huế, Vietnam*

*Huế is a city in central Vietnam. The picture below was taken at a railway crossing on the South side of the city. Read more on Wikipedia.*

*1452.*

Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Huế, Vietnam*

*Hồ Thuỷ Tiên is an abandoned waterpark in Huế, Vietnam. Hồ Thuỷ Tiên opened in 2004 and cost about three million US dollars to build. It closed not too long afterwards and everything that had been built on the site was abandoned. The idea had been to create a family water park with amusement rides, slides, pools, shows and an aquarium. I’m don't know why that didn’t work out as planned.*

*1453.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1454.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1455.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1456.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Huế, Vietnam*

*(continued)*

*1457.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1458.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1459.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1460.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Huế, Vietnam*

*(continued)*

*1461.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1462.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1463.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1464.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Huế, Vietnam*

*(continued)*

*1465.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1466.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1467.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1468.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Huế, Vietnam*

*(continued)*

*1469.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1470.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1471.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1472.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Huế, Vietnam*

*(continued)*

*1473.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1474.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1475.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1476.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Huế, Vietnam*

*(continued)*

*1477.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1478.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1479.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1480.*

Hồ Thuỷ Tiên, Huế, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Nice urbex pixtures from Huè! kay:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hội An, Vietnam*

*Hội An is a city with a population of approximately 120,000 in Vietnam's Quảng Nam Province and noted since 1999 as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. Old Town Hội An, the city's historic district, is recognized as an exceptionally well-preserved example of a South-East Asian trading port dating from the 15th to the 19th century, its buildings and street plan reflecting a unique blend of influences, indigenous and foreign. Prominent in the city's old town, is its covered "Japanese Bridge," dating to the 16th-17th century. More on Wikipedia.*

*1481.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1482.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1483.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1484.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1485.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hội An, Vietnam*

*(continued)*

*1486.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1487.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1488.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1489.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1490.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hội An, Vietnam*

*(continued)*

*1491.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1492.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1493.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1494.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hội An, Vietnam*

*(continued)*

*1495.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1496.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1497.*
Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1498.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hội An, Vietnam*

*(continued)*

*1499.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1500.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1501.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1502.*

Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hội An, Vietnam*

*These are some pics of Hoi An's surrounding countryside and the nearby beach.*

*1503.*

Countryside of Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1504.*

Countryside of Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1505.*

Countryside of Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1506.*

Beach of Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1507.*

Beach of Hội An, Vietnam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Phnom Penh, Cambodia*

*Let's visit Cambodia! Phnom Penh is the capital and most populous city of this fascinating country. Located on the banks of the Tonlé Sap and Mekong River, Phnom Penh has been the national capital since French colonization of Cambodia, and has grown to become the nation's economic, industrial, and cultural center. The Phnom Penh metropolitan area is home to about 1.5 million of Cambodia's population of over 14.8 million. More on Wikipedia.*

*1601.*

Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1602.*

Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1603.*

Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1604.*

Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1605.*

Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Phnom Penh, Cambodia*

*The Tuol Sleng Genocide Museum chronicles the Cambodian genocide. The site is a former high school which was used as the notorious Security Prison 21 (S-21) by the Khmer Rouge regime from its rise to power in 1975 to its fall in 1979. Tuol Sleng means "Hill of the Poisonous Trees" or "Strychnine Hill". Tuol Sleng was just one of at least 150 execution centers established by the Khmer Rouge. More on Wikipedia.*

*1606.*

Tuol Sleng Genocide Museum, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1607.*

Tuol Sleng Genocide Museum, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1608.*

Tuol Sleng Genocide Museum, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1609.*

Tuol Sleng Genocide Museum, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1610.*

Tuol Sleng Genocide Museum, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Phnom Penh, Cambodia*

*(continued)*

*1611.*

Tuol Sleng Genocide Museum, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1612.*

Tuol Sleng Genocide Museum, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1613.*

Tuol Sleng Genocide Museum, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1614.*

Tuol Sleng Genocide Museum, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1615.*

Tuol Sleng Genocide Museum, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1616.*

Tuol Sleng Genocide Museum, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Choeung Ek, Cambodia*

*The Cambodian Killing Fields are a number of sites in Cambodia where collectively more than a million people were killed and buried by the Khmer Rouge regime. The mass killings are widely regarded as part of a broad state-sponsored genocide. The best known monument of the Killing Fields is at the village of Choeung Ek. Today, it is the site of a Buddhist memorial to the victims. The memorial park at Choeung Ek has been built around the mass graves of many thousands of victims, most of whom were executed after interrogation at the S-21 Prison in Phnom Penh. In order to save ammunition, the executions were often carried out using poison, spades or sharpened bamboo sticks. In some cases the children and infants of adult victims were killed by having their heads bashed against the trunks of Chankiri trees, and then were thrown into the pits alongside their parents. The rationale was "to stop them growing up and taking revenge for their parents' deaths. More on Wikipedia."*

*1617.*

Killing Field of Choeung Ek, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1618.*

Killing Field of Choeung Ek, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1619.*

Killing Field of Choeung Ek, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1620.*

Killing Field of Choeung Ek, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Choeung Ek, Cambodia*

*(continued)*

*1621.*

Killing Field of Choeung Ek, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1622.*

Killing Field of Choeung Ek, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1623.*

Killing Field of Choeung Ek, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1624.*

Killing Field of Choeung Ek, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1625.*

Killing Field of Choeung Ek, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kep, Cambodia*

*Kep is a coastal city near the border with Vietnam. It was pretty rainy when I was there, so I only have these few pics of the harbor area. More on Wikipedia.*

*1626.*

Kep, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1627.*

Kep, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1628.*

Kep, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Koh Thonsáy, Cambodia*

*Koh Thonsáy is a Cambodian island located off the country's southern coast in the Gulf of Thailand. "Koh Thonsáy" translates to Rabbit Island. Koh Tonsay is located just 4 km south of Kep town and has an area of around 2 km2. The island is open for visitors and tourists, who value white sand beaches and the marine scenery. More on Wikipedia.*

*1629.*

Koh Thonsáy, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1630.*

Koh Thonsáy, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1631.*

Koh Thonsáy, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1632.*

Koh Thonsáy, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1633.*

Koh Thonsáy, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Koh Thonsáy, Cambodia*

*(continued)*

*1634.*

Koh Thonsáy, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1635.*

Koh Thonsáy, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1636.*

Koh Thonsáy, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1637.*

Koh Thonsáy, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1638.*

Koh Thonsáy, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kampong Cham, Cambodia*

*Kampong Cham is the capital city of Kampong Cham Province. It is the 12th largest city in Cambodia with a population of 41,468 people. More on Wikipedia.*

*1639.*

Kampong Cham, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Senmonorom, Cambodia*

*Senmonorom is the only major town in the province of Mondulkiri. The town has over 7000 inhabitants, and is often compared to frontier towns in the old American west. Pnong tribesmen and tribeswomen are often seen walking along major highways. The town is popular with NGO workers, loggers, and tourists both from outside Cambodia and from Cambodia's capital Phnom Penh. More on Wikipedia.*

*1640.*

Senmonorom, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1641.*

Senmonorom, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1642.*

Senmonorom, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1643.*

Senmonorom, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1644.*

Senmonorom, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1645.*

Senmonorom, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Gruesome but interesting tour of Phnom Penh and the killing field!


----------



## GeneratorNL

Why-Why said:


> Gruesome but interesting tour of Phnom Penh and the killing field!


I agree. It is a horrible thing what happened in Cambodia back then. But will people ever learn how to behave? History keeps repeating itself. hno:


*Angkor, Cambodia*

*Time for something else. Time for something amazing: Angkor! Angkor was the capital city of the Khmer Empire and flourished from approximately the 9th to 15th centuries. Angkor was a megacity supporting at least 0.1% of the global population during 1010-1220. The city houses the magnificent Angkor Wat, one of Cambodia's popular tourist attractions. Let's start with some pictures of the gateway building to Angkor Wat. As always, please read more on Wikipedia if you want more info.*

*1646.*

Angkor Wat gateway building, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1647.*

Angkor Wat gateway building, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1648.*

Angkor Wat gateway building, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1649.*

Angkor Wat gateway building, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*Angkor Wat is a temple complex and the largest religious monument in the world, on a site measuring 162.6 hectares. It was originally constructed as a Hindu temple of god Vishnu for the Khmer Empire, gradually transforming into a Buddhist temple towards the end of the 12th century. More on Wikipedia.*

*1650.*

Prasat Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1651.*

Prasat Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1652.*

Prasat Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1653.*

Prasat Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1654.*

Prasat Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*(continued)*

*1655.*

Prasat Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1656.*

Prasat Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1657.*

Prasat Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1658.*

Prasat Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1659.*

Prasat Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*Below you see one of the smaller gateway buildings that surround Angkor Wat. Despite its modest size it's still rich in beauty.*

*1660.*

Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1661.*

Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*Some more pictures of Angkor Wat's main building and its surroundings.*

*1662.*
Prasat Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1663.*

Prasat Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1664.*

Prasat Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1665.*

Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*This is the South gate of Angkor Thom along with a bridge of statues of gods and demons. Two rows of figures each carry the body of seven-headed naga.*

*1666.*

South Gate Bridge at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1667.*

South Gate Bridge at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1668.*

Angkor Thom south gate, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*The ancient city of Angkor does not just consist of Angkor Wat, as many believe, but actually consists of several smaller cities (of which Angkor Wat is just one). So I would now like to show you a second city within Angkor, named Angkor Thom. Angkor Thom was the last and most enduring capital city of the Khmer empire. It was established in the late twelfth century. It covers an area of 9 km², within which are located several monuments from earlier eras as well. At the centre of the city is a state temple, the Bayon, with the other major sites clustered around the Victory Square immediately to the north. I'm going to start with showing you the Bayon, and in future posts I will show you other monuments within Angkor Thom. More about Angkor Thom on Wikipedia.*

*1669.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1670.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1671.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1672.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1673.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1674.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1675.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1676.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*More pics of the Bayon temple at Angkor Thom.*

*1677.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1678.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1679.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1680.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1681.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1682.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1683.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1684.*

Angkor Thom at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

It's time to bump this thread to the next page. :cheers:

What do you people think of the locations I've shown you thus far? I would love to have some feedback.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*The Baphuon is a temple in Angkor Thom, northwest of the Bayon (which I've shown on the previous page). Built in the mid-11th century, it is a three-tiered temple mountain built as the state temple of Udayadityavarman II dedicated to the Hindu God Shiva. More on Wikipedia.*

*1685.*

Baphuon at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1686.*

Baphuon at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1687.*

Baphuon at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1688.*

Baphuon at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1689.*

Baphuon at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1690.*

Baphuon at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1691.*

Baphuon at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*It's not just the temples that make Angkor such a breathtaking place - the nature also has found its ways to fascinate visitors. Look at these amazing trees for instance. They often embrace the ruins like long lost siblings.*

*1692.*

Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1693.*

Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*Phimeanakas is a Hindu temple built at the end of the 10th century, and is located inside the walled enclosure of the Royal Palace of Angkor Thom north of Baphuon. More on Wikipedia.*

*1694.*

Phimeanakas at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*Now, let's leave Angkor Thom and look at some other fine structures that are located within the greater Angkor area. We'll start with Ta Keo. Ta Keo is a temple-mountain, and possibly the first to be built entirely of sandstone by Khmers. More on Wikipedia.*

*1695.*

Ta Keo at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1696.*

Ta Keo at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1697.*

Ta Keo at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1698.*

Ta Keo at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1699.*

Ta Keo at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1700.*

Ta Keo at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*Ta Prohm is a temple that was built in the Bayon style largely in the late 12th and early 13th centuries. Located approximately one kilometre east of Angkor Thom, it was founded as a Mahayana Buddhist monastery and university. Ta Prohm was used as a location in the film Tomb Raider. More on Wikipedia.*

*1701.*

Ta Prohm at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1702.*

Ta Prohm at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1703.*

Ta Prohm at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1704.*

Ta Prohm at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1705.*

Ta Prohm at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1706.*

Ta Prohm at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1707.*

Ta Prohm at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1708.*

Ta Prohm at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*Banteay Kdei is a Buddhist temple in Angkor. It is located southeast of Ta Prohm and east of Angkor Thom. Built in the mid-12th to early 13th centuries AD, it is in the Bayon architectural style, similar in plan to Ta Prohm and Preah Khan, but less complex and smaller. More on Wikipedia.*

*1709.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1710.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1711.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1712.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1713.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1714.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1715.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*(continued)*

*1716.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1717.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1718.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1719.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1720.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1721.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1722.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1723.*

Prasat Banteay Kdei at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*Neak Pean is an artificial island with a Buddhist temple on a circular island in Jayatataka Baray. The temple itself isn't that impressive (at least compared to other temples in Angkor), but the surrounding water has a mysterious quality that works pretty well in pictures. More on Wikipedia.*

*1724.*

Neak Pean at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1725.*

Jayataka (Northern Baray) at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1726.*

Jayataka (Northern Baray) at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1727.*

Jayataka (Northern Baray) at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*Ta Som is a small temple, built at the end of the 12th century. It is located north east of Angkor Thom and just east of Neak Pean. More on Wikipedia.*

*1728.*

Ta Som at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1729.*

Ta Som at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Angkor, Cambodia*

*The East Mebon is a 10th Century temple. It stands on what was an artificial island at the center of the now dry East Baray reservoir. More on Wikipedia.*

*1730.*

East Mebon at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1731.*

East Mebon at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1732.*

East Mebon at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Battambang, Cambodia*

*Battambang is the capital city of Battambang province in north western Cambodia. Founded in the 11th century by the Khmer Empire, Battambang is the leading rice-producing province of the country. For nearly 100 years it was a major commercial hub and provincial capital of Siamese province of Inner Cambodia (1795-1907), though it was always populated by Khmer. French Colonial architecture is a notable aspect of the city. More on Wikipedia.*

*1733.*
Battambang central market, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1734.*

Battambang, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1735.*

Battambang, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1736.*

Battambang, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1737.*

Battambang, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1738.*

Battambang, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1739.*

Battambang, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1740.*

Battambang, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1741.*

Battambang, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1742.*

Battambang, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Battambang, Cambodia*

*(continued)*

*1743.*

Battambang, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1744.*

Battambang, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1745.*

Battambang, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1746.*

Battambang temple, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1747.*

Battambang temple, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1748.*

Battambang temple, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1749.*

Battambang temple, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1750.*

Battambang temple, Cambodia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hida, Japan*

*Let's go back to Japan, shall we? Hida is a city located in Gifu Prefecture. The city has an estimated population of 24,000. The main two traditional economies in the city are the production of sake and traditional Japanese candles. For me however, it is the place that I will always remember for the great barbecue I was invited to by the local trade union of carpenters. (Yup, those things happen when you're backpacking.) More about Hida on Wikipedia.*

*1751.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1752.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1753.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1754.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hida, Japan*

*(continued)*

*1755.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1756.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1757.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1758.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hida, Japan*

*(continued)*

*1759.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1760.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1761.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1762.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hida, Japan*

*(continued)*

*1763.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1764.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1765.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1766.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Hida, Japan*

*(continued)*

*1767.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1768.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1769.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1770.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1771.*

Hida, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Shirakawa-gō, Japan*

*Shirakawa-gō is a small, traditional village showcasing a building style known as gasshō-zukuri. Due to the income from the tourists, the financial condition of the village has been greatly improved. However, the increasing number of visitors has resulted in damage to the area from pollution, and by local inhabitants their homes into hostels, gift shops and parking lots, which in turn has endangered its UNESCO World Heritage status. More on Wikipedia.*

*1772.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1773.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1774.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1775.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1776.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Shirakawa-gō, Japan*

*(continued)*

*1777.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1778.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1779.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1780.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1781.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Shirakawa-gō, Japan*

*(continued)*

*1782.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1783.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1784.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1785.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1786.*

Shirakawa-go, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tokyo, Japan*

*I would like to present to you one of the few alpha cities in this world: Tokyo. Japan's capital has a population exceeding 13 million. It is part of the world's most populous metropolitan area with upwards of 37.8 million people. Let's start in Sumida, the ward that houses the Tokyo Skytree, a broadcasting, restaurant, and observation tower. It became the tallest structure in Japan in 2010 with a full height of 634.0 metres. More about Tokyo here and more about Sumida here.*

*1787.*

Tokyo Skytree, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1788.*

Tokyo Skytree, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1789.*

Sumida, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1790.*

Sumida, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1791.*

Tokyo Skytree, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tokyo, Japan*

*(continued)*

*1792.*

Sumida, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1793.*

Sumida, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1794.*

Tokyo Skytree, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1795.*

Sumida, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1796.*

Tokyo Skytree, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tokyo, Japan*

*Here's a bunch of pictures that - as far as I remember - were taken in the Taitō ward. (If you're a Tokyo expert and you think I'm wrong, please let me know.) Anyway, let's assume it's Taitō.  As of May 1, 2015, the ward has an estimated population of 186,276 and a population density of 18,420 persons per km². The total area is 10.11 km². This makes Taito ward the smallest of Tokyo's wards in area, and third smallest in population. More on Wikipedia.*

*1797.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1798.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1799.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1800.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1801.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1802.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1803.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tokyo, Japan*

*Shinjuku is one of Tokyo's wards and a major commercial and administrative centre, housing the Northern half of the busiest railway station in the world (Shinjuku Station) and the Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building, the administration centre for the government of Tokyo. Visitors can visit the panorama platform on one of the top floors of the Government Building - which I obviously did. More on Shinjuku here and more on the fascinating Government Building here.*

*1804.*

Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1805.*

Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1806.*

Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1807.*

Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1808.*

Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1809.*

View from Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tokyo, Japan*

*(continued)*

*1810.*

View from Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1811.*

View from Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1812.*

View from Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1813.*

View from Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1814.*

View from Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1815.*

View from Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tokyo, Japan*

*Minato is a special ward and has, as of 1 July 2015, an official population of 243,094, and a population density of 10,850 persons per km². The total area is 20.37 km². The area is known for having the Rainbow Bridge, which I will show in my next post. More on Wikipedia.*

*1816.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1817.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1818.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1819.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tokyo, Japan*

*The Rainbow Bridge is a suspension bridge crossing northern Tokyo Bay. There are lamps placed on the wires supporting the bridge, which are illuminated into three different colors, red, white and green every night using solar energy obtained during the day. More on Wikipedia.*

*1820.*
Rainbow Bridge, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1821.*

Rainbow Bridge, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1822.*

View from the Rainbow Bridge, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


*1823.*

View from the Rainbow Bridge, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1824.*

View from the Rainbow Bridge, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1825.*

View from the Rainbow Bridge, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tokyo, Japan*

*The French Statue of Liberty from the Île aux Cygnes came to Odaiba, Tokyo, from April 1998 to May 1999 in commemoration of "The French year in Japan". Because of its popularity, in 2000 a replica of the French Statue of Liberty was erected at the same place. More on Wikipedia.*

*1826.*

Statue of Liberty, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tokyo, Japan*

*The Tsukiji Market is the biggest wholesale fish and seafood market in the world. The market handles more than 400 different types of seafood from cheap seaweed to the most expensive caviar, and from tiny sardines to 300 kg tuna and controversial whale species. More on Wikipedia.*

*1827.*

Tsukiji fish market, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1828.*

Tsukiji fish market, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1829.*

Tsukiji fish market, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flick

*1830.*

Tsukiji fish market, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1831.*

Tsukiji fish market, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tokyo, Japan*

*What I've shown you in the previous post is the inner market, a.k.a. the wholesale market. Now I'll show you the outer market. The outer market is a mixture of wholesale and retail shops that sell Japanese kitchen tools, restaurant supplies, groceries, and seafood, and many restaurants, especially sushi restaurants.*

*1832.*

Fish market area, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1833.*

Fish market area, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1834.*

Fish market area, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1835.*

Tsukiji fish market, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1836.*

Fish market area, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tokyo, Japan*

*Here's a bunch of leftovers - pictures that I took in several places around Tokyo.*

*1837.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1838.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1839.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1840.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1841.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1842.*

Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1843.*

Tokyo Skytree, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1844.*

Tokyo Skytree, Tokyo, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tokyo, Japan*

*Tokyo Tower is a communications and observation tower in the Shiba-koen district of Minato. At 332.9 metres, it is the second-tallest structure in Japan (after the Tokyo Skytree, that you can see in my previous post). More on Wikipedia.*

*1845.*

Tokyo Tower, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1846.*

Tokyo Tower, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

These were all the Tokyo pics I could show you for now. I hope you enjoyed my little tour of Japan's capital!


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks, Christos. :cheers:

*Nara, Japan*

*This is Nara! It is the capital city of Nara Prefecture located in the Kansai region. Nara is famous for its deer. Tame sika deer roam through the town, especially in Nara Park. There are more than 1,200 sika deer in Nara. According to the legendary history of Kasuga Shrine, the god Takemikazuchi arrived in Nara on a white deer to guard the newly built capital of Heijō-kyō. Since then the deer have been regarded as heavenly animals, protecting the city and the country. Read more on Wikipedia.*

*1847.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1848.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1849.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1850.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1851.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nara, Japan*

*(continued)*

*1852.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1853.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1854.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1855.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1856.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1857.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nara, Japan*

*Besides its deer, Nara is also famous for its temples. Eight temples, shrines and ruins in Nara remain: specifically Tōdai-ji, Saidai-ji, Kōfuku-ji, Kasuga Shrine, Gangō-ji, Yakushi-ji, Tōshōdai-ji, and the Heijō Palace, together with Kasugayama Primeval Forest, collectively form "Historic Monuments of Ancient Nara", a UNESCO World Heritage Site. More on Wikipedia.*

*1858.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1859.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1860.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1861.*

The Golden Hall at Yakushi-jiNara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1862.*

The Golden Hall at Yakushi-jiNara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nara, Japan*

*(continued)*

*1863.*

The Golden Hall at Yakushi-jiNara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1864.*

Great Buddha of Tōdai-ji, Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1865.*

Great Buddha of Tōdai-ji, Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1866.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nara, Japan*

*(continued)*

*1867.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1868.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1869.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1870.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1871.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1872.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nara, Japan*

*I made an origami deer. Hooray! :lol:*

*1873.*

Nara, Japan by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Excellent shots, B&W ones are particularly captivating. :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*George Town, Malaysia*

*Please allow me to take you back to wonderful George Town. I have posted pictures of this lovely city before, but here's some info just to refresh your memory. George Town is Malaysia's second largest city, with 708,127 inhabitants. The historical core of George Town has been inscribed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site since 2008. I ate great Indian food here. No pics of that though.*

*1935.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1936.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1937.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1938.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1939.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*George Town, Malaysia*

*(continued)*

*1940.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1941.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1942.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1943.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1944.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*George Town, Malaysia*

*(continued)*

*1945.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1946.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1947.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1948.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1949.*

View from Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*George Town, Malaysia*

*(continued)*

*1950.*

View from Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1951.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1952.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1953.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1954.*

George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from George town, Malaysia :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks! Here's some more! 

*George Town, Malaysia*

*The Kek Lok Si Temple is a Buddhist temple. It is said to be the largest Buddhist temple in Malaysia. It is also an important pilgrimage centre for Buddhists from Hong Kong, the Philippines, Singapore and other countries in Southeast Asia. This entire complex of temples was built over a period from 1890 to 1930.*

*1955.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1956.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1957.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1958.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1959.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*George Town, Malaysia*

*(continued)*

*1960.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1961.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1962.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1963.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1964.*

View from Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*George Town, Malaysia*

*(continued)*

*1965.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1966.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1967.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1968.*

View from Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1969.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*George Town, Malaysia*

*(continued)*

*1970.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1971.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1972.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1973.*

Kek Lok Si Temple, George Town, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*George Town, Malaysia*

*Last view on George Town while taking the ferry back to the mainland. I hope I can come back some day in the future! *

*1974.*

George Town skyline, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Butterworth, Malaysia*

*Butterworth is a city of about 70,000 people right across the water from George Town. The place isn't too exciting and the pic below is the only one I took there. It was taken from the ferry.*

*1975.*

Butterworth, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Ipoh, Malaysia*

*Ipoh is a city that I enjoyed a lot. Ipoh contains a population of 657,892, making it the third largest city in Malaysia by population. In recent years, Ipoh's popularity as a tourist destination has been significantly boosted by efforts to conserve its British colonial-era architecture.*

*1976.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1977.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1978.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1979.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1980.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Ipoh, Malaysia*

*(continued)*

*1981.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1982.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1983.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1984.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Ipoh, Malaysia*

*(continued)*

*1985.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1986.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1987.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1988.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1989.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Ipoh, Malaysia*

*(continued)*

*1990.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1991.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1992.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1993.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1994.*

Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Ipoh, Malaysia*

*Kek Lok Tong (Chinese for Cavern of Utmost Happiness) is a cave temple in Ipoh. It has a clean, quiet and cool environment.*

*1995.*

Kek Lok Tong, Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1996.*

Kek Lok Tong, Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1997.*

Kek Lok Tong, Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1998.*

Kek Lok Tong, Ipoh, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

In case you're interested in reading the story behind the street art in Ipoh, please visit this website. You'll not only find some background info there, but also pictures of street art in Ipoh that I didn't photograph.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brinchang, Malaysia*

*Brinchang is a town and hill resort located at an altitude of 1,540 metres in Cameron Highlands. I passed through it while on my way to see the tea plantations that have made the Cameron Highlands famous.*

*1999.*

Brinchang, Cameron Highlands, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2000.*

Brinchang, Cameron Highlands, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

PS Hooray, my 2000th picture in this thread! :banana:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cameron Highlands, Malaysia*

*The Cameron Highlands is Malaysia’s most extensive hill station. It occupies an area of 712.18 square kilometres. Developed in the 1930s, the tableland is one of the oldest tourist spots in the country. Apart from its tea estates, the plateau is also noted for its cool weather.*

*2001.*

Cameron Highlands, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2002.*

Cameron Highlands, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2003.*

Cameron Highlands, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2004.*

Cameron Highlands, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2005.*

Cameron Highlands, Malaysia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

That will be all for now. I hope you like it.


----------



## Why-Why

Very nice shots from Ipoh! I especially liked the street art and #1985.


----------



## openlyJane

Great to see images of Sicily. Palermo is enjoying its time as European Capital of culture this year....and Erice is lovely. Fortunately, I've been there in blazing sun and with fine views. It is a very charming and atmospheric little town.


----------



## cinxxx

We had lovely weather in Erice, the views from up there are great. But also the town is very nice


----------



## GeneratorNL

openlyJane said:


> Great to see images of Sicily. Palermo is enjoying its time as European Capital of culture this year....and Erice is lovely. Fortunately, I've been there in blazing sun and with fine views. It is a very charming and atmospheric little town.


I've been to Erice twice now, and both times it was misty as hell. My own fault though, because I never go in the summer. 



cinxxx said:


> We had lovely weather in Erice, the views from up there are great. But also the town is very nice


Great to hear you liked Erice. It is one of my favorite places in Sicily. 

For all of you: here come some more pictures of this beautiful island! :banana:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cefalù, Italy*

*Cefalù is a city in the Province of Palermo, located on the northern coast of Sicily, on the Tyrrhenian Sea. The town, with its population of just under 14,000, is one of the major tourist attractions in the region. Despite its size, every year it attracts millions of tourists from all parts of Sicily and also, from all over Italy and Europe. I was in this city on 15 March 2018.*

*2218.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2219.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2220.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cefalù, Italy*

*This is the famous Rock of Cefalu, la rocca di Cefalu in Italian. It offers great views over the area.*

*2221.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2222.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2223.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cefalù, Italy*

*(continued)*

*2224.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2225.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2226.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cefalù, Italy*

*(continued)*

*2227.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2228.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2229.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cefalù, Italy*

*(continued)*

*2230.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2231.*

Sicilian cat by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2232.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cefalù, Italy*

*(continued)*

*2233.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2234.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2235.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cefalù, Italy*

*The Cathedral of Cefalù (Italian: Duomo di Cefalù) is a Roman Catholic basilica. The cathedral was erected in 1131 in the Norman architectural style, the island of Sicily having been conquered by the Normans in 1091.*

*2236.*

Cathedral of Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2237.*

Cathedral of Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2238.*

Cathedral of Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2239.*

Cathedral of Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Cefalù, Italy*

*(continued)*

*2240.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2241.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2242.*

Cefalù, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Trapani, Italy*

*Trapani is a city on the west coast of Sicily in Italy. It is the capital of the Province of Trapani. Founded by Elymians, the city is still an important fishing port. Much of the old city of Trapani dates from the later medieval or early modern periods; there are no extant remains of the ancient city. Many of the city's historic buildings are designed in the Baroque style. I visited Trapani on 13 March 2018, the same day I visited Erice (those two cities are right next to each other).*

*2243.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2244.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2245.*

Fish market, Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Trapani, Italy*

*(continued)*

*2246.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2247.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2248.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Trapani, Italy*

*(continued)*

*2249.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2250.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2251.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Trapani, Italy*

*(continued)*

*2252.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2253.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2254.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Trapani, Italy*

*(continued)*

*2255.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2256.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2257.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Trapani, Italy*

*(continued)*

*2258.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2259.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2260.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Trapani, Italy*

*(continued)*

*2261.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2262.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2263.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Trapani, Italy*

*(continued)*

*2264.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2265.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2266.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2267.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Trapani, Italy*

*(continued)*

*2268.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2269.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2270.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2271.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2272.*

Trapani, Italy by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


That will be all as far as Sicily is concerned. As always, feedback is welcome. :wave: 

Now, what will I show next? :hmm:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*A major logistic and economic centre, Rotterdam is Europe's largest port, and has a population of 633,471, the second-largest in the Netherlands, just behind Amsterdam. I took these pics on August 2, 2018. Let's start with the Katendrecht and Wilhelminapier neighborhoods. Lots of construction going on there!*

*2273.*

Wilhelminapier skyline, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2274.*

De Rotterdam en New Orleans, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2275.*

Katendrecht, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2276.*

Maassilo, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2277.*

Wilhelminapier skyline, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2278.*

Cobana en Pisang, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2279.*

Maashaven, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2280.*

Wilhelminapier lowrises, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2281.*

Fenixlofts, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2282.*

Fenixlofts, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2283.*

Wilhelminapier, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2284.*

Tip of New Orleans, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2285.*

Boston and Seattle, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2286.*

Katendrecht, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2287.*

Castor, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2288.*

New Orleans in black and white, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2289.*

Kop van Zuid, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2290.*

Fenixlofts, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2291.*

Wilhelminapier, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2292.*

Aida Perla, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2293.*

Aida Perla, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2294.*

Pakhuismeesteren, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2295.*

Maastoren, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2296.*

World Port Center, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2297.*

Future location of the Chicago project, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2298.*

Meuse river, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*So, all the previous pics were taken south of the river Meuse, in the neighborhoods of Katendrecht, Kop van Zuid and Wilhelminapier. Now, let's cross the river and visit the city center! To be more specific: the city center around the Leuvehaven and Wijnhaven harbors. *

*2299.*

Leuvehaven, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2300.*

up:town, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2301.*

Leuvehaven, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2302.*

Leuvehaven, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2303.*

Maastoren in black and white, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2304.*

Wijnhaven, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2305.*

Wijnhaven, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2306.*

Wijnhaven, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2307.*

Crossing the street in Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2308.*

Wijnhaven, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2309.*

100 Hoog, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*This is the Markthal. The Markthal (English: Market Hall) is a residential and office building with a market hall underneath. The building was opened on October 1, 2014. It was designed by architectural firm MVRDV.*

*2310.*

Markthal in black and whiteRotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

*And to conclude this little tour of Rotterdam I'll show you two pics of the area around the central station.*

*2311.*

Manhattan Hotel, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2312.*

Calypso, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Rotterdam :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Zuidland, the Netherlands*

*This is Zuidland, a town of roughly 5200 inhabitants in the Rotterdam area. It's one of those off the beaten track destinations. There's not much to do there really. I only go there once in a while because I have friends living there. Anyway, despite the fact that Zuidland is not a major tourist destination, it does have some historic architectural beauty in its town center, which is what I'm going to show you. :cheers:*

*2313.*

Bartholomeüskerk, Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2314.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2315.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2316.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Zuidland, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2317.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2318.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2319.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2320.*

Bartholomeüskerk, Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Zuidland, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2321.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2322.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2323.*

Bartholomeüskerk, Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2324.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Zuidland, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2325.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2326.*

Bartholomeüskerk, Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2327.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2328.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Zuidland, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2329.*

Bartholomeüskerk, Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2330.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2331.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2332.*

Zuidland, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Rotterdam :cheers:


And a big thanks to _you_ for your never-ending enthusiasm.  :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maastricht, the Netherlands*

*I love Maastricht. It's one of the most beautiful cities in the Netherlands. This is an old batch of pictures (from 2014), but that doesn't make the pics any less nice. I took these photos on King's Day, probably the most popular national holiday in the Netherlands. We celebrate King's Day with a lot of festivities, among which a nation-wide flea market (as you will see below). :banana:*

*2333.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2334.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2335.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2336.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maastricht, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2337.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2338.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2339.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maastricht, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2340.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2341.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2342.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maastricht, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2343.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2344.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2345.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maastricht, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2346.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2347.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2348.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maastricht, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2349.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2350.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2351.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maastricht, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2352.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2353.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2354.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maastricht, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2355.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2356.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2357.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maastricht, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2358.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2359.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2360.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maastricht, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2361.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2362.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2363.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Maastricht, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2364.*

Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2365.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2366.*

King's Day 2014 in Maastricht, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


That's all! I hope you enjoyed my selection of Maastricht pictures.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brouwersdam, the Netherlands*

*Alright, I'm really going to dive into the vaults now. There pics are from 2008. Seems ages ago. I took them during Concert at Sea, a pop festival held every summer (end of June) on the Brouwersdam in the province of Zeeland. It was initiated by the popular Dutch band BLØF. The name of the festival is a mistranslation of the Dutch phrase aan zee meaning by the sea / at the seaside. It is not actually held at sea. Seagulls, the festival has a lot of seagulls. You will see.*

*2367.*

Concert at Sea 2008, Brouwersdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2368.*

Concert at Sea 2008, Brouwersdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2369.*

Concert at Sea 2008, Brouwersdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brouwersdam, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2370.*

Concert at Sea 2008, Brouwersdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2371.*

Concert at Sea 2008, Brouwersdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2372.*

Concert at Sea 2008, Brouwersdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brouwersdam, the Netherlands*

*(continued)*

*2373.*

Concert at Sea 2008, Brouwersdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2374.*

Concert at Sea 2008, Brouwersdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2375.*

Concert at Sea 2008, Brouwersdam, Netherlands by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*Berlin, it's my favorite city in the whole wide world! I took these pictures on 16 and 17 May 2017 during a short visit to the city. I'm going to start with some images of Forum Museumsinsel, an ensemble of buildings from many different periods in time, located in the city center. The buildings have stood empty for a long time, but are now being refurbished into residential, commercial and hotel buildings.*

*2376.*

Forum Museumsinsel, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2377.*

Forum Museumsinsel, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2378.*

Forum Museumsinsel, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2379.*

Forum Museumsinsel, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2380.*

Forum Museumsinsel, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*Next up is the Museumsinsel (or Museum Island in English) itself. Lots of construction going on there, especially because of the reconstruction of the city palace, a historic building that was heavily damages in WWII and subsequently demolished by the East German government.*

*2381.*

James-Simon-Galerie, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2382.*

Stadtschloss under construction, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2383.*

View in the direction of Schinkelplatz, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2384.*

Stadtschloss under construction, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2385.*

Werdescher Markt, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2386.*

Werdescher Markt, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*I came across this fascinating building during a walk through the Grunewald neighborhood, a green area that mostly consists of villas and other low-rise residential building. This villa grabbed my attention due to the fact it is sitting empty. What a waste of a pretty building!*

*2387.*

Abandoned villa in Grunewald, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*Warschauer Straße station is undergoing a reconstruction. It was pretty necessary, as the old station was falling to pieces. I will however miss the special atmosphere of the old station, with its grubby kebab shops and liquor vendors. I bet in the new station everything is going to be clean and shining. I mean, who wants that? :bash:*

*2388.*

Bahnhof Warschauer Straße under construction, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin, Germany*

*I spotted these blocks of flats while taking a walk through the Reinickendorf neighborhood. They turned these otherwise boring buildings into giant pieces of art. I like it. *

*2389.*

Reinickendorf, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2390.*

Reinickendorf, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*One of my favourite spots in London is Brick Lane and the surrounding area. A bit gritty, with plenty of cheap but good food to be found. If you're there, be sure to check out the food market. Lots of street food there from all around the world! :cheers:*

*2564.*

Brick Lane food market, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2565.*

Brick Lane food market, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2566.*

Brick Lane area, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*One thing London is not short of, is graffiti and street art! :lol:*

*2567.*

Street art and grafitti in London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2568.*

Street art and grafitti in London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2569.*

Street art and grafitti in London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2570.*

London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2571.*

Street art and grafitti in London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2572.*

Street art and grafitti in London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2573.*

Street art and grafitti in London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2574.*

Street art and grafitti in London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*Animals are city dwellers too.*

*2575.*

Squirrel in London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2576.*

Pigeons in London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2577.*

Pigeons in London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*The Shard is so damn beautiful, one of the best skyscrapers on the planet in my opinion. More beauty and less ugliness in our cities, please! :banana:*

*2578.*

The Shard, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2579.*

The Shard, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2580.*

The Shard, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*More skyscraper fun: Canary Wharf. It's a business district, which means it is a bit dull at times. For a skyscraper enthusiast however it's a must-see when you're in London. Why? Well, because there are a lot of skyscrapers of course! :nuts:*

*2581.*

Canary Wharf as seen from Greenwich, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2582.*

Canary Wharf, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2583.*

Canary Wharf, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2584.*

Canary Wharf, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2585.*

Canary Wharf, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2586.*

Canary Wharf, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2587.*

Canary Wharf, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2588.*

Canary Wharf, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2589. And a bonus: Canary Wharf as seen from central London*

Canary Wharf skyline, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*Here's another good market to visit when you're in London: Borough Market. Stall after stall packed with fresh produce, cheese, bread and other tasty stuff that you don't want to miss! :colgate:*

*2590.*

Borough Market, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2591.*

Borough Market, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2592.*

Borough Market, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2593.*

Borough Market, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2594.*

Borough Market, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2595.*

Borough Market, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*Greenwich Foot Tunnel, a tunnel dating back to 1902, when car wheels were square and fire was not yet invented.*

*2596.*

Greenwich Foot Tunnel, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2597.*

Greenwich Foot Tunnel, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*The aforementioned tunnel leads from the Isle of Dogs to Greenwich. Greenwich is a lovely area, as I'm about to show you.*

*2598.*

Greenwich, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2599.*

Sushi at Greenwich Market, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2600.*

Greenwich, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2601.*

Greenwich, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2602.*

Greenwich, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2603.*

Greenwich Foot Tunnel South entrance, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2604.*

Cutty Sark, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*A bus trip through London. I believe my destination was Camden. Can't remember where it started though. Maybe some recognizes the places? :bow:*

*2605.*

Bus trip through London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2606.*

Bus trip through London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2607.*

Bus trip through London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2608.*

Bus trip through London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2609.*

Bus trip through London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*London, England*

*We're going to end our journey through London with these two black and white pictures of Westminster. Thanks for viewing my pics. Cheers! :cheers:*

*2610.*

London Eye as seen from Westminster, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*2611.*

Black and white Westminster, London, England by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------

